# Primaloft Jacke mit Kapuze



## Baitman (8. November 2017)

Ich möchte mir gerne eine leichte Primaloft Jacke mit Kapuze gönnen. (Silver oder gold Serie) Sie sollte leicht und komprimierbar sein und wird getragen um nicht zu unterkühlen wenn ich oben am Berg nassgeschwitzt angekommen bin.

Ich habe mir schon diverse Teile bestellt, u. a. auch eine von Adidas, die waren mir aber zu schwer (fast 600g) Die Jacke sollte komplett gefüttert sein, dh. keine Hybridjacke mit Softshelleinsätzen. Die Kapuze sollte fixierbar sein.

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Baxter75 (8. November 2017)

Wer deine Threads kennt ,weiß ,das du nen schwieriger Fall bist..was dein Wünsche und Ansprüche angeht

Hier mal was leichtes
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=137278;menu=1300,1310,1313;page=3

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=178227;menu=1300,1310,1313;page=4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (8. November 2017)

Du kennst sie und schlussfolgerst so. Überlasse anderen dies selbst zu entscheiden.

Für Outdoorbekleidung kann man ne Menge Geld auf den Tisch legen, da sollten die Ansprüche die man hat schon gewährleistet sein.

Danke für den Tip... Die Jacke hat aber ne Füllung mit Gänsedaunen, das möchte ich eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Baxter75 (8. November 2017)

Dann solltest Du es oben noch mal erwähnen ,das du OHNE Gänsedaunen möchtest ... Klar ists nich billig ,aber bei den günstigeren kommst Du mit deinen Anforderungen nicht hin,was Silver bzw Gold und das Gewicht angeht.. Was das Gewicht angeht ,ists ja immer noch von der Größe abhängig


----------



## Baitman (8. November 2017)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du es oben noch mal erwähnen ,das du OHNE Gänsedaunen möchtest ... Klar ists nich billig ,aber bei den günstigeren kommst Du mit deinen Anforderungen nicht hin,was Silver bzw Gold und das Gewicht angeht.. Was das Gewicht angeht ,ists ja immer noch von der Größe abhängig



Ich habe klar geschrieben was ich möchte, da muss ich nicht schreiben was ich nicht möchte. Soll ich für dich eine Aufstellung ausarbeiten mit allen Arten von Jackenfüllungen die nicht in Frage kommen? 

Die Patagonia ist ein Klassiker, ich hatte sie auch schonmal an. Ich finde den Schnitt aber sehr sackig und optisch auch nicht so der Knaller. Aber das geht was Gewicht und komprimierbarkeit angeht in die richtige Richtung...

Normalerweise geben die Hersteller die Gewichte bei mittlerer Größe an, was dann M ist.


----------



## fone (8. November 2017)

Primaloft (damit ist alles klar) Jacken mit fixierbarer Kapuze sind selten. Mir fällt keine leichte ein.
Wenn dann werden das eher schwerere Modelle sein.

Die Form der Nano-Puff ist nicht so schlimm. weiß nicht, ob die anderen besser sind.
Ist ja kein Mode-Accessoire um in der Stadt zu flanieren.

habe ich, mag ich:
- Nano-Puff
- Rab Xenon X - unförmiger, bauschiger und weniger atmungsaktiv. Dafür winddichter und wärmer.

Oder halt ne andere Füllung - arcteryx oder marmot isotherm oder...


----------



## IndianaWalross (8. November 2017)

Endura Urban Flipjak? Steht aber überall "leichtgewichtig" - ah nun ja 405g auf Größe L - zu schwer??? Dazu Kapuze und laut Bildern beim großen Fluß hab ich da auch was zum feststellen dran gesehen. Bei anderen Fotos wieder nicht / verschiedene Modelljahre? Silver Füllung

Müsste doch ziemlich genau sein was du suchst? Vielleicht mal anschauen.

Ansonsten TNF Thermoball?

Was genau soll sie denn nun maximal wiegen und kosten usw.? Kann man da snoch besser eingrenzen...


----------



## Baxter75 (8. November 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Endura Urban Flipjak? Steht aber überall "leichtgewichtig" - ah nun ja 405g auf Größe L - zu schwer??? Dazu Kapuze und laut Bildern beim großen Fluß hab ich da auch was zum feststellen dran gesehen. Bei anderen Fotos wieder nicht / verschiedene Modelljahre? Silver Füllung
> 
> Müsste doch ziemlich genau sein was du suchst? Vielleicht mal anschauen.



Die hat aber nicht seine Wunschfüllung ,die Kapuze hat nen Gummizug und wiegt bei Gr M ca 435g


----------



## IndianaWalross (8. November 2017)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Die hat aber nicht seine Wunschfüllung ,die Kapuze hat nen Gummizug und wiegt bei Gr M ca 435g



Wir reden von der Endura Jacke?!
Wieso wiegt die in M mehr als in L im Test??? Laut Bike Magazin 405 in L - wieso sollte die dann in M mehr wiegen bitteschön? Und er sagte Silver oder Gold Füllung - sie hat Silver Füllung laut den diversen Seiten die ich bislang dazu abgeklappert habe?!


----------



## feedyourhead (8. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Oder halt ne andere Füllung - arcteryx


Ich würde auch in Richtig Arcteryx suchen, die haben auch definitiv einen "athletischeren" Schnitt als die Patagonia.
Atom Serie oder Proton.
Aber vermutlich darf es kein Coreloft sein?


----------



## roliK (8. November 2017)

Montane Prism Jacket - hab ich am Berg im Sommer + Winter immer mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (8. November 2017)

Erstmal allgemein zu Primaloft: Ich finde es gibt keine vergleichbaren Füllungen mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur dem Marketing auf den Leim gegangen...  Da ich aber schon ne Weste mit Primaloft habe (2117 of Sweden Raberg Vest)
und die gut finde wollte ich eben dabei bleiben...  Silver oder gold, weil unter der primaloftseite wasserabweisende Eigenschaften angegeben sind und bei der Black Füllung nicht.

Auf 50 g kommts mir nicht an. Die Endura ist auch schon für die EUR 99,- zu haben. Die könnte ich mal probieren. Wenn die Kapuze richtig passt, brauche ich dort keine Verstellung. Ich habe aber keine Info gefunden das man sie komprimieren kann, zb. in Tasche oder einem Beutel...


----------



## fone (8. November 2017)

Die Endura hätte ich mir eben bei Wiggle fast bestellt. Wäre aber zu dämlich als 3. Jacke.   

Das Zeug in der Arcteryx Atom ist auch toll.


----------



## feedyourhead (8. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Das Zeug in der Arcteryx Atom ist auch toll.


Davon bin ich auch absolut begeistert.

Aber die Atom SL und LT sind ja beides Hybridjacken mit Fleece an den Seiten.
nur die AR hat durchgehend Coreloft. Aber vermutlich fast zu dick mit 470g in M...


----------



## IndianaWalross (8. November 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> Auf 50 g kommts mir nicht an. Die Endura ist auch schon für die EUR 99,- zu haben. Die könnte ich mal probieren. Wenn die Kapuze richtig passt, brauche ich dort keine Verstellung. Ich habe aber keine Info gefunden das man sie komprimieren kann, zb. in Tasche oder einem Beutel...



Hab dazu in nem Test folgendes gefunden:
"The Primaloft is really light and packs down pretty tightly, so if the mercury takes an unexpected rise then it's not too much trouble to stuff it into a bag."


----------



## IndianaWalross (8. November 2017)

P.S.: wenn es nur zum drüberziehen gesucht wird, und nicht direkt zum fahren > 

Vaude Freney vielleicht noch? Hat aber auch keine verstellbare Kapuze, nur einfach, dafür:
- 1 Fronttasche kann zum Verstauen genutzt werden
- Länge (in mittlerer Größe): 73 cm Gewicht: 305 g
- Wattierung: 100% Polyester; PrimaLoft® Silver Insulation Eco 40g/m².
- SlimFit


----------



## Baxter75 (8. November 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Wir reden von der Endura Jacke?!
> Wieso wiegt die in M mehr als in L im Test??? Laut Bike Magazin 405 in L - wieso sollte die dann in M mehr wiegen bitteschön? Und er sagte Silver oder Gold Füllung - sie hat Silver Füllung laut den diversen Seiten die ich bislang dazu abgeklappert habe?!



Ich weiß,das es um die Endura geht ...Da ich diese Jacke habe und vorhin gewogen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (8. November 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> Erstmal allgemein zu Primaloft: Ich finde es gibt keine vergleichbaren Füllungen mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur dem Marketing auf den Leim gegangen...  Da ich aber schon ne Weste mit Primaloft habe (2117 of Sweden Raberg Vest)
> und die gut finde wollte ich eben dabei bleiben...  Silver oder gold, weil unter der primaloftseite wasserabweisende Eigenschaften angegeben sind und bei der Black Füllung nicht.
> 
> Auf 50 g kommts mir nicht an. Die Endura ist auch schon für die EUR 99,- zu haben. Die könnte ich mal probieren. Wenn die Kapuze richtig passt, brauche ich dort keine Verstellung. Ich habe aber keine Info gefunden das man sie komprimieren kann, zb. in Tasche oder einem Beutel...



Was Beutel ect angeht ,gibts bei der Jacke nicht


----------



## fone (8. November 2017)

Also nix mit in eigene Tasche stopfen?



IndianaWalross schrieb:


> P.S.: wenn es nur zum drüberziehen gesucht wird, und nicht direkt zum fahren >
> 
> Vaude Freney vielleicht noch? Hat aber auch keine verstellbare Kapuze, nur einfach, dafür:
> - 1 Fronttasche kann zum Verstauen genutzt werden
> ...


"PrimaLoft Eco... besteht aus 70% recycelten Material und 30% aus PrimaLoft Primärfasern."
Äh, hmm.


----------



## IndianaWalross (8. November 2017)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Ich weiß,das es um die Endura geht ...Da ich diese Jacke habe und vorhin gewogen habe



Dann steht ja das vom Bike Magazin gewogene Gewicht in einem eklatanten Missverhältnis zu dem von dir gewogenen - kann ja nicht angehen dass die in L leichter ist als in M


----------



## Baitman (9. November 2017)

Also ich fasse nochmal kurz zusammen:

-Endura Urban Flipjack
435 g lässt sich nicht komprimieren, auch kein Beutel dabei. Kapuze verstellbar nicht klar, preiswert

-Patagonia Nano Puff, Hoody
363 g, Schnitt etwas sackig, Brusttasche=Packbeutel, gut komprimierbar, Kapuze nicht verstellbar

-Arcteryx
Proton schwerer, Atom LTSerie haben nur Isolierung, an Rumpf, Armen und Kapuze. Atom HR ist schwerer (470g)und ist die teuerste in der Auswahl

-Montane Prism Jacket
Die hätte alles was ich möchte. Allerdings nur eine 40g Füllung, die anderen haben 60g, dennoch im Verhältnis schwerer mit 410g.

-Vaude Freney
Keine verstellbare Kapuze, 40 g Füllung, dafür sehr leicht mit 305 g.

@fone 
Primaloft Eco, solange das Material gleichwertig ist darf es auch gerne zu 70% aus Recyclematerial bestehen.


----------



## fone (9. November 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> @fone
> Primaloft Eco, solange das Material gleichwertig ist darf es auch gerne zu 70% aus Recyclematerial bestehen.


Hört sich für mich irgendwie nicht so an.
Vielleicht hab ich das aber auch nur falsch verstanden.
70% sind recycelte Primaloft (gold/silber)-Fasern? Oder irgendwas anderes Recyceltes?

Montane Prism: Gewicht pro Fläche. Nicht Gesamtgewicht der Füllung, oder?
"40 g/m² Primaloft Silver Eco, 80 g/m² am Rumpf vorne mittig"


----------



## Baitman (9. November 2017)

Ja, ich meinte natürlich immer die g/m².  Ah, ok, habe nicht auf der Montane Seite geschaut, sondern in nem Webshop, das erklärt das höhere Gewicht...

@fone
Primaloft Silver Eko bedeutet das für dieses Materials 70% recycltes Material verwendet wird das aus Fasern von gebrauchten Plastikflaschen gewonnen wird. http://www.primaloft.com/de/insulation


Zur Auswahl steht noch die

2117 Raberg Jacket
Hat 80 g Füllung, ist gesteppt und wiegt wenig. Habe das passende Pendant als Weste und bin zufrieden, müsste noch klären ob die komprimierbar ist...
https://www.bergfreunde.de/2117-of-sweden-raaberg-jacket-kunstfaserjacke/


----------



## spümco (9. November 2017)

Ich werfe mal die Alpkit Katabatik ins Rennen, hat PRIMALOFT® GOLD ACTIVE Füllung und vom Schnitt/ Qualität bin ich bisher sehr angetan davon...


----------



## Timo S. (9. November 2017)

Finde die Ortovox Produkte sehr gut, für mich die bessere Alternative zu Primaloft
https://www.ortovox.com/de/shop/herren/swisswool-light-pure/dufour-anorak-m-black-raven/


----------



## fone (10. November 2017)

Leider brauchen die Dinger Tage lang zum Trocknen wenn sie mal *richtig nass* geworden sind.


----------



## Timo S. (10. November 2017)

Die Dinger sind ja auch keine Regenjacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (10. November 2017)

An sowas hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Auf Icebreaker erhalte ich sogar satte Prozente. Da würde die Hyperia Hooded in Frage kommen: http://eu.icebreaker.com/de/mens-la...ded-jacket/103874.html?dwvar_103874_color=401

wiegt in M nur 240g und scheint ziemlich warm zu halten. Packmaß ist mir aber nicht bekannt und sicher viel größer als bei Primaloft, ausserdem nichts zum komprimieren dabei... Ich trage gerne Merino, war eigentlich das ganze jahr über damit unterwegs, die Kunsstofftrikots blieben weitestgehend im Schrank. Aber wie fone schon schrieb, Merino brauch lange zum trocknen. Und wenn ich mir vorstelle das Merino zwischen zwei Polysterschichten steckt (wie das bei den Jacken der Fall ist) kann ich mir vorstellen das es ewig dauert bis sie wieder trocken sind.

Ich hatte vor die Jacke nicht nur zum wärmen oben am Berg zu tragen, sondern auch bergab und auf dem nachhauseweg. Evtl. dann noch mit ner Windjacke drüber...


----------



## el pisote (10. November 2017)

Vaude Freney in wärmer:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/VAUDE/bc-Winterjacke-Primaloft-p60229/

Allerdings noch nicht selbst in der Hand gehabt und auch keine Angaben zum Gewicht.


----------



## Timo S. (10. November 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> wiegt in M nur 240g und scheint ziemlich warm zu halten. Packmaß ist mir aber nicht bekannt und sicher viel größer als bei Primaloft, ausserdem nichts zum komprimieren dabei... Ich trage gerne Merino, war eigentlich das ganze jahr über damit unterwegs, die Kunsstofftrikots blieben weitestgehend im Schrank. Aber wie fone schon schrieb, Merino brauch lange zum trocknen. Und wenn ich mir vorstelle das Merino zwischen zwei Polysterschichten steckt (wie das bei den Jacken der Fall ist) kann ich mir vorstellen das es ewig dauert bis sie wieder trocken sind.
> 
> Ich hatte vor die Jacke nicht nur zum wärmen oben am Berg zu tragen, sondern auch bergab und auf dem nachhauseweg. Evtl. dann noch mit ner Windjacke drüber...


Wenn du die Jacke nicht im Regen trägst, wie soll die dann so nass werden, dass sie Tage zum trockenen braucht?


----------



## Baitman (10. November 2017)

Schweiß, Kondenswasser, und natürlich kanns passieren das man mal in einen Schauer kommt und keine Regenjacke dabei hat...


----------



## IndianaWalross (10. November 2017)

el pisote schrieb:


> Vaude Freney in wärmer:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/VAUDE/bc-Winterjacke-Primaloft-p60229/
> 
> Allerdings noch nicht selbst in der Hand gehabt und auch keine Angaben zum Gewicht.



Ich zitiere mich mal selber:


IndianaWalross schrieb:


> P.S.: wenn es nur zum drüberziehen gesucht wird, und nicht direkt zum fahren >
> 
> Vaude Freney vielleicht noch? Hat aber auch keine verstellbare Kapuze, nur einfach, dafür:
> - 1 Fronttasche kann zum Verstauen genutzt werden
> ...



Hatte die auch noch nicht in der Hand, überlege aber noch, mir die mal zu bestellen.

Ich hab übrigens noch für richtig Winter abseits des Rades noch ne Mountain Equipment Citadel hier (das Teil geht gut und gerne bis -20°C) und bin damit mal durch strömenden Regen, hat die weggesteckt wie nix.  Ist natürlich viel zu überdimensioniert fürs Rad, hat aber ein Packmaß kaum größer als z.B. die Alpkit wenn ich die Bilder so vergleiche...


----------



## fone (10. November 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selber:
> 
> 
> Hatte die auch noch nicht in der Hand, überlege aber noch, mir die mal zu bestellen.
> ...


Ui, geiles Teil. 


Also ich kann meine Primaloft Sachen schon ziemlich vollschwitzen, gerade mit dem Polyester und evtl. Merinoshirt drunter. Zieh sie aber normalerweise nicht während der Auffahrt an.
Die Trockenzeit ist bei geringeren Mengen Flüssigkeit vielleicht nicht so schlimm aber die Kunstfasern trocknen halt schneller.

Kumpel war mal schwimmen, die Ortovox Jacke hat halt mehrere Tage (3+) gebraucht.


----------



## IndianaWalross (10. November 2017)

Ja Merino dauert schon auf der Leine immer wesentlich länger als Kunstfaser. Bei mir meine Winter-Merinounterwäsche so 2-3 Tage im warmen Raum. Dagegen ne Primaloft oder Softshelljacke 1,5 Tage im Schnitt bis sie wieder richtig durchgetrocknet ist ("Schranktrocken").

Ich würd Primaloft halt auch nie anziehen wenn ich Sport treibe also Anstrengung wie Radfahren. Bei ner Abfahrt wo man ja eigentlich nix wirklich tut geht's vielleicht noch, aber sobald ich darin Sport treibe schwimme ich weg.  
Ausserdem hab ich immer den Eindruck dass es einige Minuten länger dauert darin warm zu werden bis es die Körpertemperatur angenommen hat als in meiner gleichwertigen Daunenjacke. Nur Daune ist halt bei Niesel oder hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit im Nachteil Dafür viel kleiner komprimierbar.


----------



## Baitman (10. November 2017)

el pisote schrieb:


> Vaude Freney in wärmer:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/VAUDE/bc-Winterjacke-Primaloft-p60229/
> 
> Allerdings noch nicht selbst in der Hand gehabt und auch keine Angaben zum Gewicht.


Habe bei BC nachgefragt. Die Jacke wiegt in L 400g.

Ich bestelle sie mir mal.


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. November 2017)

el pisote schrieb:


> Vaude Freney in wärmer:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/VAUDE/bc-Winterjacke-Primaloft-p60229/
> 
> Allerdings noch nicht selbst in der Hand gehabt und auch keine Angaben zum Gewicht.



Wie fallen denn die Jacken von Vaude aus?
Leider habe ich von der Marke noch keine Jacke gekauft/getragen?
Bin 1,83 m groß bei 78 kg Gewicht und normaler, sportlicher Figur 
Welche Größe würdet ihr da nehmen, wenn man noch ne andere dünne Jacke drunter hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (10. November 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> Habe bei BC nachgefragt. Die Jacke wiegt in L 400g.
> 
> Ich bestelle sie mir mal.



Berichte dann mal. 
Hab vorhin die Freney Damen in meiner Lieblingsfarbe entdeckt und schau mir die mal an. Gabs mit 50% Rabatt. Könnte enganliegend passen. 
Gab es nur noch in 40 & da sitzt zB. die Sesvenna Weste top bei mir.
In 42 die passende Jacke rutscht dagegen leicht hoch. Zudem dieser luftdurchlässige Stretch bei der gefällt mir nicht so. Hoffe mal das Beste


----------



## _Olli (11. November 2017)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Wie fallen denn die Jacken von Vaude aus?
> Leider habe ich von der Marke noch keine Jacke gekauft/getragen?
> Bin 1,83 m groß bei 78 kg Gewicht und normaler, sportlicher Figur
> Welche Größe würdet ihr da nehmen, wenn man noch ne andere dünne Jacke drunter hat?


selben Körpermaße wie du, vaude kauf ich in M


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. November 2017)

_Olli schrieb:


> selben Körpermaße wie du, vaude kauf ich in M


----------



## _Olli (11. November 2017)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


>


meine waage sagt 3kg weniger als du.. M sollte trotzdem passen. zieh ne fleece jacke drunter und passt immer noch gut.


----------



## Rockrider (11. November 2017)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Wie fallen denn die Jacken von Vaude aus?
> Leider habe ich von der Marke noch keine Jacke gekauft/getragen?
> Bin 1,83 m groß bei 78 kg Gewicht und normaler, sportlicher Figur
> Welche Größe würdet ihr da nehmen, wenn man noch ne andere dünne Jacke drunter hat?



Ich bin etwas kleiner als Du und trage normalerweise bei VAUDE immer M, aber diese Jacke sitzt bei mir in L besser, da sie unter den Armen ein bisschen enger geschnitten ist und L bei mir angenehmer ist. Zur Not einfach M und L bestellen und anprobieren.


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. November 2017)

Okay, das hilft mir weiter.
Ich denke dass ich mir die Jacke in Größe L bestellen werde, da ich ja noch ne dünne Softshell drunter habe.
Für meine Zwecke dient die Jacke als Zusatzjacke für oben drüber wenn es an längere Abfahrten geht oder ich schon nass/angeschwitzt bin und ich zu frieren beginne.
Bei mir wird der Bauchbreich immer richtig kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (11. November 2017)

Gibt es die Jacke z.Zt. irgendwo im Angebot?
Bei Amazon habe ich sie für 124,51€ entdeckt.


----------



## Rockrider (11. November 2017)

Das von Amazon ist ein etwas anderes Modell, da die bc Jacke die doppelte Menge an Fütterung hat. Normalerweise hat die Freney III eine 40 g Fütterung und bc hat die Jacke Wintertauglicher gemacht und 80 g reingepackt. Also wenn es wärmer sein soll dann ist die bc Jacke die bessere Wahl.


----------



## shield (11. November 2017)

ich trage die patagonia primaloft jacke und darüber einen windbreaker wenn es kalt wird. das war bisher ne gute kombi.

unter einer hardshell wird die primaloft nass, da sie nicht atmen kann. ist dann aber innerhalb von ner stunde wieder trocken. dennoch ekelhaft wenn man unterwegs ist.


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. November 2017)

Hat die Freney von BC jetzt schon mal jemand bestellt und getestet?


----------



## IndianaWalross (12. November 2017)

Hab mir nur die normale bestellt, wird aber erst Montag verschickt, Bergzeit arbeitet am Wochenende nicht  
Müsste für meine Zwecke reichen die dünnere 40g.


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. November 2017)

Habe am WE mal ein bisschen geschaut und bin auf diese Jacke hier gestoßen.
Die hat 100 Gramm Füllung, konnte aber keine Gewichtsangaben zur Jacke finden.

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=13&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjJo6eq27rXAhUR-6QKHUS0AB84ChAWCGAwAg&url=https://www.radladen.shop/Products/Details/SPECIALIZED-686-X-TECH-INSULATOR?ProductNr=26765&usg=AOvVaw1vHLjzFGC2RBM504KBNgsO


----------



## IndianaWalross (13. November 2017)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Habe am WE mal ein bisschen geschaut und bin auf diese Jacke hier gestoßen.
> Die hat 100 Gramm Füllung, *konnte aber keine Gewichtsangaben zur Jacke finden*.
> 
> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=13&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjJo6eq27rXAhUR-6QKHUS0AB84ChAWCGAwAg&url=https://www.radladen.shop/Products/Details/SPECIALIZED-686-X-TECH-INSULATOR?ProductNr=26765&usg=AOvVaw1vHLjzFGC2RBM504KBNgsO



Nochmal zusätzlich 3 Sekunden Google bemühen scheint absolut aus der Mode 

630g in Größe M. Quelle

Für den Winter sicher nett, allerdings Welten vom TE gewünschten Gewicht.


----------



## Baitman (13. November 2017)

Die Bike Components Jacke ist mein Favorit. Die Jacke hat hat alles was ich mir wünsche. Ob für mich eine 80, 60 oder 40g Füllung die richtige weiß ich nicht, da fehlen mir bis jetzt die Praxiserfahrungen. Sie muss mir also erstmal passen, da ich sehr lange Arme ist das auch nicht immer ganz so einfach. 

Da ich demnächst noch mehr Teile von BC brauche, muss ich das erstmal überschlagen und anschließend komplett bestellen, da gibts manchmal noch nen Obolus...


----------



## fone (13. November 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> da gibts manchmal noch nen Obolus...


Tatsächlich? Wie das? Seit Jahren 1000e von Euro da gelassen, sollte ich was verpasst haben? 


Gefällt mir auch die Jacke.


----------



## Baitman (13. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Wie das? Seit Jahren 1000e von Euro da gelassen, sollte ich was verpasst haben?
> 
> 
> Gefällt mir auch die Jacke.



OT:
1. Screenshot vom Warenkorb und per Mail anschreiben
2. Preisalarm bei jedem Artikel nutzen. Manche Shops haben gleiche Preise, bei den Shops erhalte ich als DIMB MItglied jedoch nochmal Rabatte. BC zieht in der Regel mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el pisote (13. November 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> Die Bike Components Jacke ist mein Favorit. Die Jacke hat hat alles was ich mir wünsche. Ob für mich eine 80, 60 oder 40g Füllung die richtige weiß ich nicht, da fehlen mir bis jetzt die Praxiserfahrungen. Sie muss mir also erstmal passen, da ich sehr lange Arme ist das auch nicht immer ganz so einfach.
> 
> Da ich demnächst noch mehr Teile von BC brauche, muss ich das erstmal überschlagen und anschließend komplett bestellen, da gibts manchmal noch nen Obolus...



Ich habe bis jetzt bei einer VAUDE Jacke (Softshell) die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie verhältnismäßig lange Ärmel hat. Kam mir auch entgegen. Es könnte also passen.


----------



## soulslight (13. November 2017)

@Baitman: Wenn du lange Arme und keinen zu stark ausgeprägten Latissimus hast könnte TNF vom Schnitt her die richtige Marke für dich sein. Vaude hat vor ein paar Jahren die Größenangaben nach unten angepasst und M entspricht Kleidergröße 50, was bei den meisten anderen Herstellern bereits ein L ist. D.H. die sind etwas weiter, wenn die Ärmel passen.

gruß

ach ja, zur arcteryx Atom sl hoody. ich habe die jacke selber seit 2 jahren und benutze sie fast jeden tag, sobald es kälter wird. durch die Fleece-einsätze an der seite kann man sie wunderbar auch in der Belastung benutzen. wenn man aber etwas zugempfindlich ist und man verschwitzt am berg steht, kann es sein, dass man das als unangenehm empfindet. dafür funktioniert sie auch unter einer hardshell noch gut und ist für mich die ideale Ergänzung zu einer leichten (z.b. gore paclite) jacke und für mich viel angenehmer als jegliche Softshelljacke (um die hier ja auch nicht geht), gerade weil sie so leicht ist und trotzdem bis hin zu leichten Minusgraden auch im Stehen noch gut wärmt.

p.s: gerade noch gefunden: https://www.bergfreunde.de/black-di...id:1090898|cgid:10908982328535|crid:657239334


----------



## Baitman (15. November 2017)

Danke! Die ist auch net schlecht... Primaloft gold, 60g Füllung und sehr leicht... Jetzt habe ich wirklich einiges zur Auswahl! Danke euch!


----------



## IndianaWalross (16. November 2017)

Hab meine Freney III Damen übrigens bekommen. Normalerweise trag ich so 40 oder 42 bei Vaude. Je nachdem.
Die hier sollte slim fit sein, aber das ist echt lächerlich. Wohl eher ultra-ultra slimfit. Fällt in 40 imho eher wie ne 36 aus 
Ärmellänge ok und auch sonst, nur direkt an der Brust so extrem eng und praktisch 0 dehnbar, dass ich es nur ganz kurz trotzdem zugemacht hab mit Luft anhalten etc um zu gucken wie der Rest passt. Kapuze saß super auch ohne Verstellmöglichkeiten. War von der Dicke her eigentlich so wie ich sie mir für meine Zwecke vorstelle 
Auch Gewicht und Packmaß  (in der linken Tasche verstaut) sind spitze.

Jetzt versuchen _bezahlbar_ in 42 zu finden. 44 dürfte schon wieder zu weit sein. 165€ halte ich nur für etwas abgehoben.


----------



## Bettina (16. November 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Hab meine Freney III Damen übrigens bekommen. Normalerweise trag ich so 40 oder 42 bei Vaude. Je nachdem.
> Die hier sollte slim fit sein, aber das ist echt lächerlich. Wohl eher ultra-ultra slimfit. Fällt in 40 imho eher wie ne 36 aus
> Ärmellänge ok und auch sonst, nur direkt an der Brust so extrem eng und praktisch 0 dehnbar, dass ich es nur ganz kurz trotzdem zugemacht hab mit Luft anhalten etc um zu gucken wie der Rest passt. Kapuze saß super auch ohne Verstellmöglichkeiten. War von der Dicke her eigentlich so wie ich sie mir für meine Zwecke vorstelle
> Auch Gewicht und Packmaß  (in der linken Tasche verstaut) sind spitze.
> ...


https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/va...NQU008uvH2k8q2TuNwOyoqoKRS5gJ_yhoCkdQQAvD_BwE


----------



## IndianaWalross (16. November 2017)

Ja danke, gesehen nur geht die Farbe nahe an meine Schmerzgrenze und die Innenfarbe geht absolut nicht. 

Suche im Schnäppchen Faden schon. Möchte gern Apfelgrün / pistacio Hauptsache dieses knallige grün


----------



## pfalz (19. November 2017)

https://www.ion-products.com/bike/men/bikewear/outerwear/insulation-jacket-radiant/

Primaloft silver
integrierte Hülle zum Verstauen
Kapuze (wohl aber nicht verstellbar)
ev. ist dir Füllung etwas zu wenig...

Verstellbare Kapuze hatte wohl das Vorgängermodell (?):

https://www.maciag-offroad.de/ion-jacke-prime-dark-night-sid77758.html


----------



## mäxx__ (20. November 2017)

Ich trage seit Jahren auf Schneeschuhtouren und Radltouren diese Primaloftjacke von VAUDE:
https://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/vaude-alagna-iii-jacke-olive-herren-a1358469.html


----------



## Baitman (21. November 2017)

pfalz schrieb:


> https://www.ion-products.com/bike/men/bikewear/outerwear/insulation-jacket-radiant/
> 
> Primaloft silver
> integrierte Hülle zum Verstauen
> ...





mäxx__ schrieb:


> Ich trage seit Jahren auf Schneeschuhtouren und Radltouren diese Primaloftjacke von VAUDE:
> https://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/vaude-alagna-iii-jacke-olive-herren-a1358469.html



Die ION Jacke hat nur eine 20g Füllung. Hat also von allen bisher genannten am wenigsten Füllung. Ich denke die ist eher für das aktive Fahren gedacht. In dem Bereich bin ich aber bestens mit meinen Softshelljacken ausgestattet.

Die Vaude Alagna ist relativ schwer. 550g. 

Die von BC ist unterwegs zu mir. Ich werde berichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (21. November 2017)

Ja berichte mal, cool wären auch Fotos insbesondere vom gepackten Zustand also was das Volumen betrifft mit irgendwas zum Größenvergleich (Lineal oder sowas). 
Mach ich dann auch mal von der normalen Freney sobald die hier ist. In 40 waren Gewicht und Packmaß schonmal spitze

Ich warte im Moment auf die Freney in 44. Wenn die auch zu eng ist, bin ich entweder in letzter Zeit wesentlich fetter geworden , oder Vaude muss mal dringend an ihrem Konzept arbeiten. Kann ja net sein das man 6 Jacken hat von denen, und alle in unterschiedlichen Größen


----------



## Baitman (23. November 2017)

Durch Zufall gerade hier in der Werbung gesehen:

https://www.bergfreunde.de/2117-of-...id:1090899|cgid:10908992328535|crid:657239335

Habe davon ja die Weste und bin sehr zufrieden.  Habs gleich mal bestellt. Auch wenn sich die Jacke nicht komprimieren lässt... Bei dem Preis kann ich mir auch noch nen kleinen Nylonbeutel...


----------



## Sledge (23. November 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> Durch Zufall gerade hier in der Werbung gesehen:
> 
> https://www.bergfreunde.de/2117-of-...id:1090899|cgid:10908992328535|crid:657239335
> 
> Habe davon ja die Weste und bin sehr zufrieden.  Habs gleich mal bestellt. Auch wenn sich die Jacke nicht komprimieren lässt... Bei dem Preis kann ich mir auch noch nen kleinen Nylonbeutel...



Danke für den Hinweis! Ebenso gleich bestellt, M und L. Mal gucken was mir passt bei 1,86m und 90kg


----------



## fone (23. November 2017)

M und L? 
Ich hätte jetzt XXL genommen bei 185 und 90kg.
Mit Usb-Kabel gemessene ~110 Brustumfang.

Welche Farbe?


----------



## IndianaWalross (23. November 2017)

So die Freney III Damen in 44 ist endlich hier. Bin ein kleines bisschen enttäuscht. Farbe knallt zwar sehr geil, aber...
Natürlich sitzen die Abschlüsse an den Handgelenken jetzt nicht mehr dicht abschliessend, am Hals kann auch etwas Luft rein usw. die fällt einfach höchst merkwürdig aus. Die Sesvenna trag ich in 40 die sitzt wie ne eins. Eng aber ohne abzuschnüren, hier passte erst die 44 ohne alles abzuquetschen. 
Zum Vergleich hab ich mal meine Mountain Equipment Dewline Daunenjacke, die ich bislang verwende daneben gepackt, die kann man natürlich noch etwas knautschen, die Vaude ist auf Anschlag komprimiert. Meine Dewline kann ich zwischen 0-15°C tragen und sie wiegt nur 103g mehr als die Freney.

Ich werde morgen nochmal testen wie die sich so macht wegen der Temperatur, soll ja wieder 6°C werden. Heute sind 14°C draussen, zwar 50er Böen, aber halt warm, das hat keine Aussage. Gut, ich brauch sie normal nicht bei 6°C, aber wenn man müde ist abends nach ner langen Tour muss sie ja etwas mehr Reserven bieten als in topfittem Zustand. Dann entscheide ich ob es mir das wert ist, oder ich weiter auf Daune setze...

Gewicht und Packmaß für die, die es ggf. interessiert:
in Zahlen gequetscht was ging: 23,5cm x11,5cm x 7cm und somit ziemlich exakt die Maße einer Tempotaschentuch-Box


----------



## Sledge (23. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> M und L?
> Ich hätte jetzt XXL genommen bei 185 und 90kg.
> Mit Usb-Kabel gemessene ~110 Brustumfang.
> 
> Welche Farbe?



Ich habe bereits eine leichte Vaude Radler Jacke mit abzippbaren Ärmeln. Die genaue Bezeichnung fällt mir nicht ein, sowas wie eine Men's Dundee Classic. Und da passt mir L hervorragend, am Bauch ist sogar noch Platz. Insofern mal gucken. Farbe habe ich Grau/Blau gewählt. Kann gern einen Erfahrungsbericht zur Passform schreiben.

EDIT:
L passt ziemlich gut. An den Schultern spannt es etwas wenn ich mich lang mache und strecke, XL wäre aber am Bauch zu weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el pisote (24. November 2017)

Habe mich jetzt für die BC Jacke entschieden. Entgegen meiner Gewohnheit bei VauDe habe ich sie allerdings in XXL anstatt XL genommen.
XL war recht eng und auch etwas kurz.


----------



## Baitman (27. November 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

am Samstag ist bei mir die Vaude von BC und die 2117 of Sweden -Raberg eingetroffen.

Raberg:
Ich habe sie gleich in drei Farben bestellt. Hellgrau/türkis hat mir sehr gut gefallen. In M saß sie mir viel zu eng, in L perfekt. Die Jacke fühlt sich sehr wertig und leicht an, noch etwas besser als bei der Vaude. Sie ist auch ein ganzes Stück leichter. Die Jacke hat nichts zum kompriemeieren dabei, ich habe aber versucht sie in die Tasche zu stopfen. Das klappt ganz gut, natürlich bekommt man dann den Reissverschluss nicht mehr zu, aber einen zusätzlichen Beutel um die Jacke zu verstauen braucht man nicht. Ich dachte erst das die Raberg eine 60g Füllung hat, da sie wesentlich kleiner vom Packmass ist und ne Ecke leichter ist als die Vaude. Die Jacken haben aber beide 80g/m.

Die Jacke hat jedoch für mich zwei große Nachteile:

-Die Kapuze passt nicht, sie ist viiiiiel zu groß und lässt sich nicht anpassen. Ich kann meinen Kopf innerhalb der Kapuze drehen. Sowas kann ich gar nicht leiden. ;-) Zwar ist vorne am Rand der Kapuze ein Gummie eingenäht, der bringt aber nichts. Auch am Hals bzw. Kragen ist sie sehr weit, da würde der Wind reinpeifen wenn ich auf dem Rad sitze. Es könnte aber auch gut sein das die Kapuze über den Helm passt, das habe ich nicht probiert und dafür brauche ich die Jacke auch nicht.

-Sobald ich die Radfahrerposition einnehme rutschen die Ärmel sehr weit nach oben. Das liegt am Schnitt und an meinen langen Armen. Aber auch daran das die Jacke keinen Stretchmaterial im Achselbereich wie die Vaude eingenäht hat.

Die Vaude von BC:
Sie wirkt optisch etwas langweilig. In M sitzt sie mir auch zu eng. Ich würde L brauchen. Leider habe ich sie nur in M bestellt, aber ich merke schon das mir der Schnitt besser passt. Die Kapuze und der Kragen sind verstellbar/fixierbar. Insgesamt wirkt sie etwas voluminöser. Obwohl sie sogar eine Nummer kleiner ist als die Raberg, die ich ja in L habe. Die Ärmel rutschen kaum nach oben wenn ich meine Arme hebe.

Nachteile:
-eigentlich nur das sie mich optisch nicht so anmacht 
-Packmaß größer
-sie wird in Größe L auch nochmal ne Ecke schwerer sein als die
400 g in M.


Ich war mit beiden Jacken bei 3° kurz mit meinem Hund Gassi. Ich denke das mir eine Füllung von 60g/m ausreichen könnte. Aber das kommt natürlich auch auf die Verarbeitung an, wie gesagt die 80g bei der Vaude fühlte sich nach mehr an wie die 80g bei der Raberg.

Da ich bei BC die Jacke 100Tage behalten kann, werde ich mir jetzt mal die anderen bestellen und vergleichen.


----------



## fone (27. November 2017)

Schöner Bericht!

Dann bin ich mal gespannt auf die Raberg.
Ich hab halt nicht das Gefühl, dass es *k*eine Jacke für den aktiven Sporteinsatz ist. Passt zu deiner Bescheibung.

@Baitman 
edit: Den ganzen Sinn meines Posts versaut durch fehlendes K!  

*KEINE* Jacke für den Sporteinsatz.


----------



## zanderschnapper (27. November 2017)

fone schrieb:


> M und L?
> Ich hätte jetzt XXL genommen bei 185 und 90kg.
> Mit Usb-Kabel gemessene ~110 Brustumfang.
> 
> Welche Farbe?





Sledge schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis! Ebenso gleich bestellt, M und L. Mal gucken was mir passt bei 1,86m und 90kg




Ich hatte mir die Raberg ebenfalls bestellt, Gr. M und L.
Passten mir beide nicht, die M habe ich gar nicht probiert, sondern gleich die L.
Die spannte mir bei ausgestreckten Armen hinten auf Achselhöhe.
Die Ärmel hätten auch noch 1cm länger sein dürfen.
Gehen daher beide zurück und ich habe nochmal zwei Jacken in XL und XX bestellt.
Ich bin 1,83m groß bei 78kg Gewicht, sportliche Figur 
Ansonsten finde ich die Jacke sehr wertig und gut verarbeitet.


----------



## fone (28. November 2017)

Ich werde sie in XXL behalten. Entsprechend der Größentabelle war das auch die passende Größe,  aber man weiß ja nie, hatte deswegen auch XL da.
Die XL ist einen Ticken zu eng, nur mit Hemd drunter passts schon, aber ich mags auch immer lieber etwas lockerer.
XXL sollte dir zu weit sein.

Ich mag die Jacke sehr. Aber ne Patagonia Nano Puff fühlt sich schon noch mal anders an.

Die Kapuze ist wirklich interessant. Sonst alles fein vom Schnitt, bei mir passt auch der Halsabschluss, aber die Kapuze fällt da echt aus dem Rahmen.
Vermutlich für nen Helm geschnitten, passt meines Erachtens aber nicht so recht zum Rest der Jacke. 
Egal - trotzdem gut.


----------



## Baitman (28. November 2017)

Ich bin auch noch hin und hergerissen, sie nochmal ne Nummer Größer zu bestellen, dann sollten die Ärmel auch lang genug sein. Mich ärgert aber das mit der Kapuze, die sitzt so locker das sie der Wind vom Kopf bläst. Wäre ja zu schön gewesen wenn für den Kurs alles passt. Die Frage ist halt wie oft werde ich die neue Jacke tragen, um zu rechtfertigen mehr als das doppelte auszugeben...


----------



## Baitman (28. November 2017)

@fone:

Ist die Kapuze der Patagonia enger geschnitten?

Meiner Meinung nach sollte eine Kapuze so eng sitzen das sie sich mit dreht wenn ich den Kopf zur Seite drehe. Gerade auf dem Rad ist das wirklich blöd weil man dann nicht den Oberkörper drehen kann um sich zb. im Strassenverkehr umzuschauen...


----------



## fone (28. November 2017)

@Baitman
Schon deutlich enger. Ich muss sogar leicht den Reißverschluss öffnen um die Kapuze bequem aufzusetzen. Seitliche Bewegung beim Radeln macht sie aber trotzdem nicht großartig mit. Das können bei mir eigentlich nur Jacken mit zwei Einstellmöglichkeiten an der Kapuze.
Da sind Bilder: https://www.outdoorgearlab.com/reviews/clothing-mens/insulated-jacket/patagonia-nano-puff-hoody
Sie wird halt nicht vom Kopf geblasen, was bei der Raberg sicher passiert.
Ich finde nicht, dass die Raberg eine ausgesprochenen Rad-Jacke ist.


----------



## Baitman (28. November 2017)

Danke, wenn die Kapuze so sitzt wie in dem Test ist das absolut in Ordnung...


----------



## decay (28. November 2017)

Respekt wenn ihr mit Primaloft Radfahren könnt, ich schwitz mich da zu tode. Test war bei -13C letzten Winter und das Ding nehme ich nie mehr mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (28. November 2017)

Die Jacke ist als Isolationsjacke gedacht, wenn ich oben am Berg ankomme, und für bergab und der nachhauseweg. Nachhause bedeutet bei mir 10km ohne Steigung. Evtl. noch wenn ich im Winter auf die Arbeit fahre, 20 km einfach ohne Steigung. Und einfach so wenn ich mit dem Rad bei kühlen Temperaturen unterwegs bin ohne im aeroben Bereich Sport zu machen... 

Gerade beim pendeln auf die Arbeit bin ich gespannt auf die Vorzüge des schnellen trocknens bei Primaloft gespannt...


----------



## fone (28. November 2017)

Achso, ja, wollte ich vorhin auch nochmal schreiben, die Raberg seh ich nicht als Bike-Jacke, und Primaloft eigentlich grundsätzlich nicht.

Ich hab mal ne Zeit über eine atmungsaktivere Variante einer Wärmejacke zum Biken nachgedacht, zb mit Polartec Alpha, aber nicht durchgezogen.


Edit: Als Wärmejacke und zum lockeren Pendeln sollte es passen.


----------



## Baitman (28. November 2017)

Wenn ein Produkt atmungsaktiver als Primaloft ist, nehme ich das natürlich gerne mit. Mir sagt Polartec Alpha nichts. Was ich gerade darüber gelesen habe klingt vielversprechend...  Als Nachteil gegenüber Primaloft habe ich gelesen das es schwerer ist. Die Jacken die ich gefunden habe sind aber nicht schwerer...  zb die hier: https://www.bergfreunde.de/montane-hydrogen-direct-jacket-kunstfaserjacke/


----------



## fone (28. November 2017)

Polartec Alpha ist aber auch weniger warm. Bei Gewicht/Komprimierbarkeit zu Wärme kommt glaub ich nichts an Primaloft vorbei. (Oder vergleichbares von Arcteryx oder so.)

Atmungsaktiver ist eine Jacke mit Polartec Alpha, weil die Füllung eine Matte ist und der Außenstoff dann nicht so dicht sein muss. Ist halt dann luftdurchlässiger. Gibts aber nicht so oft.

Patagonia Nano Air soll vergleichbar sein. Hat mir aber vom Stoff her dann gar nicht gefallen.
Rab Alpha flux / direct gibts auch noch.

Aber für Wärmejacke bei Pause und Bergabfahren und etwas im Flachen sollte ne Primaloft schon passen.


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Dezember 2017)

Gestern sind die Jacken von Raberg in den größeren Größen gekommen.
Ich muss sagen, dass ich mich vom Preis sehr habe beeinflussen lassen.
Die Jacken sind für mich absolut untauglich.
Je größer die Jacke, desto "sackförmiger" der Schnitt - von der Kaputze ganz zu schweigen.
Die geht ja mal absolut gar nicht, wie schon zuvor beschrieben, wirkt das Ding wie ein Fallschirm, sooo groß ist diese.
Durch die fehlende Einstellmöglichkeit ein Unding!!
Schade für die Jacke, da diese von der Verarbeitung und Wertigkeit her einen sehr guten Eindruck macht.

Hatte mir noch eine Paramo Torres in Gr. M bestellt.
Diese passt perkekt, hat aber auch eine recht große Kaputze, diese ist aber wenigstens noch einstellbar.
Ärmelbündchen per Klett einstellbar, Zug am Bund.
Aaaaaber, der Preis liegt bei 259€ und das ist mir dann doch entschieden zu viel Geld.

Jetzt geht die Suche halt weiter.
Am liebsten wäre mir eine Jacke, welche körpernah geschnitten ist, eine einstellbare Kaputze hat und Klett oder Daumenschlaufen an den Bündchen.

Wer noch eine Idee hat, immer her damit.


----------



## matsch (1. Dezember 2017)

Wenn du weiter so machst, ist der Winter vorbei bevor du eine Jacke hast. 
Vielleicht musst du doch irgendwo ein Kompromiss machen. Ist wie immer im Leben.

Hätten wir https://www.montane.co.uk
schon?


----------



## Bluesboy (1. Dezember 2017)

Hej,


zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Gestern sind die Jacken von Raberg in den größeren Größen gekommen.
> Ich muss sagen, dass ich mich vom Preis sehr habe beeinflussen lassen.
> Die Jacken sind für mich absolut untauglich.
> Je größer die Jacke, desto "sackförmiger" der Schnitt - von der Kaputze ganz zu schweigen.
> ...


Ich hatte mir die Raberg auch bestellt, zwar nicht zum Biken, aber der Schnitt hat mich nicht überzeugt. Oben war sie zu eng, unten sackig und keine Verstellmöglichkeiten. Außerdem war die Farbe nicht so wie abgebildet. Ich hatte mich auf eine 80tiesmäßige rotgelbe Jacke gefreut, das Gelb geht eher ins Orangene, das Rot ebenso. Schade.
Just my 50ct

Gruß mit Blues


----------



## Baitman (1. Dezember 2017)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Gestern sind die Jacken von Raberg in den größeren Größen gekommen.
> Ich muss sagen, dass ich mich vom Preis sehr habe beeinflussen lassen.
> Die Jacken sind für mich absolut untauglich.
> Je größer die Jacke, desto "sackförmiger" der Schnitt - von der Kaputze ganz zu schweigen.
> ...



Ich habe die Jacke dann nochmal mit Helm probiert. Die Kapuze ist so groß das sie über meinen Poc Tectal passt, dann liegt sie aber logischwerweise auch nicht an den Ohren an und es sieht einfach nur bescheuert aus... Habe sie dann auch wieder zurückgesendet...

Probiere doch mal die Vaude von Bike components. Sie hat alle deine Wünsche, ist jedoch vom Packmaß größer, schwerer als die Raberg und nur in langweiligem schwarz erhältlich.


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Dezember 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> Ich habe die Jacke dann nochmal mit Helm probiert. Die Kapuze ist so groß das sie über meinen Poc Tectal passt, dann liegt sie aber logischwerweise auch nicht an den Ohren an und es sieht einfach nur bescheuert aus... Habe sie dann auch wieder zurückgesendet...
> 
> *Probiere doch mal die Vaude von Bike components. Sie hat alle deine Wünsche, ist jedoch vom Packmaß größer, schwerer als die Raberg und nur in langweiligem schwarz erhältlich.*



Wird dann wohl auf die Vaude-Jacke hinaus laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (1. Dezember 2017)

Wenn ich nicht schon die Patagucci Nano Puff und ne Mountain Hardwear Ghost Whisperer Daunenjacke hätte würde ich die hier mal kaufen, Qualität und Passform stimmen bei Norrona immer: https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/shop/outd...-vom-herrsteller-norrona/705j71k131l1237.html

Ist auch besagtes Polargedöns.


----------



## Sledge (1. Dezember 2017)

Interessant wie die Rückmeldungen ausfallen. Mir sagt die recht große Kapuze der Raberg zu, passt noch eine Mütze für meinen Riesenkopf drunter.


----------



## fone (1. Dezember 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht schon die Patagucci Nano Puff und ne Mountain Hardwear Ghost Whisperer Daunenjacke hätte...


Hab ich auch alles  und hätte die Norrona alpha trotzdem bestellt wenn sie eine Kapuze gehabt hätte. 
Komischerweise mag ich nur Jacken mit Kapuze, auch wenn das manchmal gar nicht so praktisch ist.

Meine Ghost Whisperer ist ohne Kapuze und wird deshalb ignoriert.



Baitman schrieb:


> Ich habe die Jacke dann nochmal mit Helm probiert. Die Kapuze ist so groß das sie über meinen Poc Tectal passt, dann liegt sie aber logischwerweise auch nicht an den Ohren an und es sieht einfach nur bescheuert aus... Habe sie dann auch wieder zurückgesendet...


Komischerweise gibts ja oft die Anforderung helmtaugliche Kapuze (ich glaub gerne im Kletter-Bereich) - wozu das gut sein soll verstehe ich aber nicht. Wie du sagst, liegt die Kapuze ja dann nie am Kopf oder an den Ohren an...


----------



## decay (1. Dezember 2017)

Ghost Whisperer gibts auch hooded.


----------



## fone (1. Dezember 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Ghost Whisperer gibts auch hooded.


Weiß ich. Das Schnäppchen damals aber nicht...

(Ich besitze eine ohne Kapuze.)


----------



## Baitman (1. Dezember 2017)

Unterwegs zu mir ist jetzt eine Montane Fireball, Endura Urban Flipjak, Black Diamond Access Hoody und Outdoor Research Cathode Hooded.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Dezember 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> Unterwegs zu mir ist jetzt eine Montane Fireball, Endura Urban Flipjak, Black Diamond Access Hoody und Outdoor Research Cathode Hooded.



Wo hast Du die Jacken bestellt?
Irgendwo als Superschnapper?


----------



## IndianaWalross (1. Dezember 2017)

Muss die Jacke denn 100% rundum dicht sein?

Von Vaude gab es sonst ja noch die Sesvenna?
- Kapuze die imho anständig sitzt
- Brusttasche
- 2 Seitentaschen
- Daumenschlaufen
- 2-Wege Reißverschluss
- 60g Wattierung Primaloft Silver Eco
- diverse bunte Farben

Nur an den Seiten und Unterarmen ist so ein Stretch der nicht winddicht ist. Packmaß bei den Damen in 42 ist nur minimal größer als das der Vaude Freney mit 40g Wattierung in Damen 44. Gewicht liegt in 42 um 380g. 
Achso und packbar leider nicht in sich selbst sondern nur rollen und dann in irgend nen Sack.


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Dezember 2017)

Bin heute zufällig auf diese Jacke gestossen.
Hat zwar keine einstellbare Kaputze, die bräuchte ich aber auch nicht zwingend.

Hier die Jacke: https://www.decathlon.de/bergsteigerjacke-hybrid-herren-id_8394681.html


----------



## Altmetal (3. Dezember 2017)

Das ist aber keine Jacke mit Primaleft.


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. Dezember 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Das ist aber keine Jacke mit Primaleft.


Hast Recht - da steht nur was von 100 Gramm Wattierung.
Jetzt müsste man nur wissen ob es große Unterschiede zwischen Primaloft und Wattierung gibt.
Primaloft ist ja auch nur eine Watte.


----------



## Altmetal (3. Dezember 2017)

Na ja, so Wattezeug als Jackenfutter gibts ja schon seit mindestens 50 Jahren. Irgendwelche Vorteile sollte Primaloft schon haben, hoffentlich.


----------



## fone (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich glaub schon.

Wobei man sich die Decathlon Sachen auch immer wieder mal angucken kann.


----------



## Baitman (7. Dezember 2017)

Kurzer Zwischenstand zu drei Jacken die eingetroffen sind:

Montane Fireball:
Passt in M sehr gut, allerdings die Arme zu kurz, L sitzt schon sehr weit, Ärmel passen aber. Gut sitzende Kapuze. Sehr leicht 356g in L. Die Jacke hat eine gute Passform, nichts spannt beim bewegen, obwohl keine Stretcheinsätze vernäht sind. Füllgewicht nur 40g. Hätte ich aber nicht erwartet, wirkt dicker. Hinten nur minimal länger als vorne. Lässt sich in der Tasche komprimieren.

Dainese Loft Lite Jacket:
Habe M und L bestellt, wie immer.... Ich probiere die erste Jacke und denke mir: M fällt aber klein aus. Schaue aufs Etikett und stelle fest das ich L trage. Geht gar nicht. Dazu hat beim ersten mal zuzippen der Reissverschluss den Stoff gefressen. Die Kapuze ist ungefüttert und aus ganz dünnem Stoff wie bei einer Windjacke.  Vorne und hinten ist die länge sehr unterschiedlich. Vorne oberhalb des Gürtels meiner Jeans, hinten weit unten. Die Jacke wirkt insgesamt "billig". Von der Passform und Anspruch eher was für die Rennradfraktion. Ging sofort zurück.

Endura Urban Flipjak:
Habe nur L, habe alles bei einem Shop bestellt und da gabs eben nur noch L. Passt sehr gut, noch etwas besser als die Montane weil längere Arme, man spürt die Jacke gar nicht, aber etwas groß. Ich denke M könnte besser passen. Hinten länger geschnitten als die Montane. Insgesamt wirkt die Jacke schwerer, das zeigt auch die Waage. 471g. Allerdings auch mit zwei Innentaschen mit Zipper. Der Front-Reissverschluss ist auch sehr grob und robust. Leider lässt sich die Jacke nicht komprimieren, die Taschen sind dafür zu klein, in der Kapuze gehts auch nicht.
Insgesamt ne gute Jacke, eher für die Freizeit und den Normalradler gedacht.

Bei allen drei ist die Kapuze nicht verstellbar.

Die Montane ist bisher der Favorit, obwohl der Schnitt am wenigsten radspezifisch ist...


----------



## platt_ziege (21. Dezember 2017)

@Baitman:
danke für deine kurzbeschreibungen!

hätte mir um ein haar die dainese gekauft, ist grad für 88€ im angebot, aber zum glück bin ich über dein posting gestolpert. für solch utopische preise (uvp 220€) müsste das teil mein rad mindestens 2kg leichter machen und/oder fliegen können. 

wenn du nicht zwingend eine radspezifisch geschnitte primaloft jacke suchst, kann ich die snugpak oder ecwcs jacken empfehlen, preis/leistungstechnisch gibt es meines wissens nix vergleichbares was primaloft angeht.
hab für meine jeweils neu 60€ bzw. 70€ bezahlt und die ecwcs von tasmanian tiger behalten, da sie noch eine abzipbare kapuze hat.


----------



## Baitman (21. Dezember 2017)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> @Baitman:
> danke für deine kurzbeschreibungen!
> 
> hätte mir um ein haar die dainese gekauft, ist grad für 88€ im angebot, aber zum glück bin ich über dein posting gestolpert. für solch utopische preise (uvp 220€) müsste das teil mein rad mindestens 2kg leichter machen und/oder fliegen können.
> ...



Kannst du deine Produktempfehlungen etwas präzisieren? Snugpak hat zig Jacken, unter den Isulationsjacken finde ich keine mit Kapuze bzw. Primaloft.  Unter ecws finde ich gar nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (21. Dezember 2017)

Feedback zur Black Diamond Access Hoody:

Jacke lässt sich in Brusttasche komprimieren. In Gr. L 398 g.
Die Jacke liest sich von den verwendeten Materialien sehr gut. Pertex Microlight, Primaloftfutter, Schoeller Nanosphere Finish. Allerdings raschelt sie sehr stark, die Montane fühlt sich viel weicher, kuscheliger an.
Passform: In L relativ sackig, in M sind mir die Arme zu kurz, die Kapuze ist nicht verstellbar und relativ groß um sie über dem Helm zu tragen.


----------



## platt_ziege (21. Dezember 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> Kannst du deine Produktempfehlungen etwas präzisieren? Snugpak hat zig Jacken, unter den Isulationsjacken finde ich keine mit Kapuze bzw. Primaloft.  Unter ecws finde ich gar nichts...


hab grad mal geschaut und so wie es ausschaut verwendet snugpak jetzt anstelle von primaloft nun "softie premier".
ich hab das modell SLEEKA (auch als hose). snugpaks qualität und wärmeleistung stand immer ausser frage, es würde mich deshalb wundern wenn sich dies durch den primaloft tausch geändert haben sollte, müsstest du ansonsten mal recherchieren.

meine tt ecwcs jacke ist nicht mehr im programm und ich finde sie auf die schnelle nirgendwo.
ist aber insofern egal, da es sich bei dem ecwcs system um das zwiebel bekleidungssystem der army handelt, die etliche zulieferer haben und somit die gleiche qualität haben müssen. alternativ gibt es noch das pcu system.
bei beiden musst du nach "level 7" auschau halten, das ist die isolationsschicht des systems.
diese ist bei pcu etwas geringer ausgelegt, d.h. ecwcs level 7 jacken sind eher für stationäre einsätze während die vom pcu für bewegung ausgelegt ist.

grundsätzlich ist der vorteil von primaloft ggü daunen ja nur der, dass primaloft naß seine wärmewirkung besser behält als daunen, ansonsten kommt weiterhin nix gegen (hochwertige) daunen an.
ich habe so eine ultralight daunenjacke von bergans die gefühlt so viel wiegt wie ne plastiktüte, aber man glaubt diese echt unfassbare wärmewirkung erst, wenn man sowas angehabt hat. ist aber nicht mit daunenjacken vom discounter oder günstigen zu vergleichen, denn bei daunen gibt es ja verschiedene qualitätsklassen und in den ul jacken sind halt die feinsten, damit auch die leichtesten und am besten isolierendste  (cuin wert) verarbeitet. aber der spass kostet halt auch in der regel <200€.
p/l technisch sollen die daunenjacken von decathlon sehr empfehlenswert sein, zumindest seinerzeit als ich mich vor ein paar jahren mit dem ganzen krams beschäftigt hab.
für ne primaloft jacke würde ich niemals mehr als 50-100€ ausgeben, da halt nur plastik und ne tonne von dem zeug wohl so um die 10cent kostet ;-)


----------



## fone (22. Dezember 2017)

Da die meisten technischen Primaloft Jacken einen UVP von 200€ aufwärts haben, ist das nur ein mittel-hilfreicher Rat.

Man kann sich Wattierung und Außenstoff natürlich auch online kaufen und die Jacken selber schneidern. 10-20 cent kosten die dann vermutlich. 

Ein Vorteil von Primaloft ist auch, dass das Zeug grob 30-300 mal schneller trocknet als ne nasse Daunejacke.


----------



## Baitman (15. Januar 2018)

Wollte nochmal ein kurzes Feedback geben, welche Jacke es nun geworden ist. Die Montane Fireball in schwarz/orange. Sie wärmt bisher auch mit der 40g Füllung ausreichend, war aber auch noch nicht bei Minusgraden damit unterwegs...
Neben gutem Verhältnis von Packmaß/Gewicht fand ich sie auch optisch am schönsten...


----------



## platt_ziege (15. Januar 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Wollte nochmal ein kurzes Feedback geben, welche Jacke es nun geworden ist. Die Montane Fireball in schwarz/orange. Sie wärmt bisher auch mit der 40g Füllung ausreichend, war aber auch noch nicht bei Minusgraden damit unterwegs...
> Neben gutem Verhältnis von Packmaß/Gewicht fand ich sie auch optisch am schönsten...


wie fällt die denn so aus?
wie ist die kapuze grössentechnisch?
wo haste sie gekooft und was hast du bezahlt?
danke!


----------



## Baitman (15. Januar 2018)

Gekauft bei eBay.de kommt aber aus uk. 97 Eur mit Versand.
Ich lag zwischen l und m und habe mich für die l entschieden. Die ist zwar relativ weit, aber meine affenarme passen rein. Kapuze ist eng anliegend.


----------



## platt_ziege (15. Januar 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Gekauft bei eBay.de kommt aber aus uk. 97 Eur mit Versand.
> Ich lag zwischen l und m und habe mich für die l entschieden. Die ist zwar relativ weit, aber meine affenarme passen rein. Kapuze ist eng anliegend.


dank dir!
d.h. sie fallen "normal" aus und ne l ist l?


----------



## Baitman (16. Januar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> dank dir!
> d.h. sie fallen "normal" aus und ne l ist l?


Kann man so sagen.


----------



## Diman (16. Januar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> für ne primaloft jacke würde ich niemals mehr als 50-100€ ausgeben, da halt nur plastik und ne tonne von dem zeug wohl so um die 10cent kostet ;-)


Ich auch nicht aber weil zumindest meine Odlo Celsius nach ein paar Wäsche deutlich weniger wärmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (16. Januar 2018)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Finde die Ortovox Produkte sehr gut, für mich die bessere Alternative zu Primaloft
> https://www.ortovox.com/de/shop/herren/swisswool-light-pure/dufour-anorak-m-black-raven/



Die hab ich auch meine Lieblingsjacke.


----------



## IndianaWalross (31. Januar 2018)

Kurze Rückmeldung:
Hab mich letztlich, nach X Jacken die ich zum testen hier hatte, für eine Mountain Equipment Arete Hooded (Damen) Daunenjacke entschieden.
Packmaß in Größe 12 (M=38) 13cmx23cmx8-9cm. Gewicht 340g. Bezahlt hab ich noch 140,95€ vom 239,90€ UVP.
Sitzt wie ne 1, wie alle meine Jacken/Pullis von ME. Vielleicht ein kleines bisschen enger um die Brust als z.B. meine Dewline, aber bewegen geht hervorragend. 12 heisst 12 egal was ich da anziehe. Wenigstens eine Firma die das hinbekommt. 

Winddicht isse wie versprochen, konnte ich auf dem stürmischen Balkon bei ca. 8°C gerade gut testen. 90/10er 700cuin Hydrophobe Daune verarbeitet. Übrigens Ente, obwohl in diversen online shops Gänse dransteht, Etikettenschwindel oder nur Doofheit der shops? Aber da ich ja weiss das ME eher Ente verarbeitet, war das kein allzugroßer Schock jetzt. Falls die Daune schlapp macht, hab ich zur Not eh immer meine Regenjacke an Bord, daher wurde es letztlich auch Daune und keine Primaloft. Mir war das Wärme zu Gewicht/Packmaß und Preisverhältnis einfach gefälliger.

In der Vaude Freney II Damenjacke die ähnliche Werte vom Packmaß und Gewicht hat, hab ich bei derlei Temperaturen eher gefroren und fand sie auch nicht ganz winddicht.
Beim Packmaß tun sich die 2 eigentlich nichts, und die Primaloft Jacke war sogar bei Größe 44 mit 283g leichter als die Daune jetzt. Fiel aber eher aus wie 38, war gerade eben tragbar, hat mich tierisch angekotzt da ich sonst eher 40, maximal noch ne 42 brauche bei Vaude.

Austattung war jeweils gleich: nicht verstellbare Kapuze, 2 Taschen, eine davon zum Verstauen. Fertig. Leider gab/gibt es die Arete nicht mehr in der Damenversion ohne Kapuze (in meiner Größe), hätte mir auch gereicht, aber mit ist auch nicht so verkehrt. Habe nur einen winzigen Kopf, und die Kapuze ist im Verhältnis dazu sehr groß, weiss noch nicht ob die bei starkem Wind abhebt.

Für die Freney hätte ich in Wunschfarbe und passender Größe um die 150/160€ hinblättern müssen, für die Arete hab ich jetzt 140,95€ bezahlt. Dafür dass sie nen Tacken wärmer ist und perfekt passt. Den UVP hätte ich nie im Leben bezahlt bei keiner der beiden Jacken. Ich denke wenn man sie um 45-50% bekommt, hat man den jeweils realistischeren Wert fürs Gebotene.


----------



## HaegarHH (3. Februar 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> eine Mountain Equipment Arete Hooded (Damen)


Ah, mein kleines Sensibelchen  ... war die erste "neue" Iso-Jacke vor ein paar Jahren nach viel Abnehmen usw. als mir dann endlich "richtige" Outdoorsachen passten.

Ich weiss ja nicht, wie es bei Dir im ganz hohen Norden ist, aber hier in LG ist sie auf dem Rad nicht wirklich winddicht. Windblockend ja, aber man also zumindest ich, merke je nach Temperatur recht schnell, dass es z. B. durch die durchgesteppten Nähte pfeift.

Es mag ja sein, dass mein ca. 4+x Jahre altes Modell noch Gänsedaune hat und die ggf. nicht hydrophobiert ist, aber sie reagiert unglaublich sensibel auf Feuchtigkeit  da kann sie super schnell zusammen fallen und dann hat man effektiv zwei dünnste Lagen Helium mit fast nix dazwischen. Eigentlich wollte ich sie auf (Trekking/Wander)-Tour z. B. unter der Hardshell tragen, aber die Idee habe ich recht schnell bleiben gelassen.

Großer Vorteil ist, dass das Klima in der Jacke deutlich angenehmer ist, weil halt entsprechend Feuchtigkeit auch aufgenommen wird (was wiederum zum Zusammenfallen führen kann) und somit der typische KuFa-Hitzestau, z. B. beim Betreten von geheizten Räumen, sehr viel verlangsamter eintritt.


Ich habe sie mittlerweile sehr häufig als "Notfall" und Campjacke dabei, z. B. auf Island, oder auf Wintertour für den Fall, dass ich irgendwo feststecke und dann ggf. klamme Sachen ausgleichen muss, dafür ist sie klein genug und angenehm warm (gemessen an Ihrem Gewicht). Über Alltag rede ich nicht.


Irgendwann habe ich mir dann die Ortovox Piz Boe im Schlussverkauf gegönnt, nicht ganz so wärmend, dafür aber deutlich weniger Sensibelchen. Auch hier spitzen Klima UND weil meine noch aus Polyamid war, relativ verzögerte Geruchsbildung.

Allerdings auch hier das Problem, dass bei wirklich SPORT die Wolle Feuchtigkeit speichert, bis es nicht nur sprichwörtlich aus der Jacke läuft  da ist NIX mehr von Isolation, kann man sich gleich in ein feuchtes Handtuch wickeln.

Abgesehen von den Bereichen mit dem Fleece an den Schulterblättern würde ich die Piz Boe auch als winddicht bezeichnen, zumindest dichter, als die Arete.



Als mich dann die Piz Boe dieses Jahr wegen Reklamation verlassen hat, habe ich sie mit der  Mountain Equipment - Transition Jacket ersetzt. Die hat POLARLOFT® Duo 60g Rumpf, 40g Arme und in den Seiten Pontetorto® Tecnostretch 260.  Einen Tag richtig reinschwitzen und sie stinkt  aber auch mit einer Stunde Joggen bekommt man die Isolation nicht in die Knie, da bilden sich wunderbar Wasserperlen auf dem Obermaterial, weil halt einfach nix / wenig gespeichert wird. Unter einer Hardshell mit geöffneten PizZips finde ich die Fleece-Panele genial zur Belüftung, alleine auf der Rad zieht es mir da tlw. zu sehr rein und dann in den Rückenbereich "rum".


----------



## IndianaWalross (4. Februar 2018)

Also ich hab meine Arete weder zum Sport damit machen gekauft, noch möchte ich damit duschen.
Ich hab sie gekauft um sie in der Übergangszeit immer dabei haben zu können,  und für z.B Bikepacking. Pausen, Abends vorm Zelt oder morgens beim Tee etc.

Im Moment trage ich sie mit ganz dünnem Fleecepulli drunter bis -1 Grad sogar. Allerdings im Alltag und nicht stundenlang. Hält irgendwie wärmer als die dickere Dewline. Liegt vielleicht an der engeren Steppung.

Nieselregen musste sie auch schon paar mal durch. Ebenso wie leichten Schneefall. Da fällt nix zusammen. Winddicht ist sie auch absolut.


----------



## HaegarHH (4. Februar 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> noch möchte ich damit duschen.


Echt nicht … also ich gehe immer NUR mit Daunenjacke duschen 




IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ich hab sie gekauft um sie in der Übergangszeit immer dabei haben zu können,  und für z.B Bikepacking. Pausen, Abends vorm Zelt oder morgens beim Tee etc.


Ich schrieb ja, dass sie dafür IMHO ideal und dafür nutze ich sie auch 



IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Allerdings im Alltag


Ich kenne DEINEN Alltag nicht, aber in meinem aktiven Alltag funktioniert auch fast alles prima, ist aber für mich jetzt nicht so das entscheidende Kriterium, für (sündhaft)teure Outdoorklamotten. Wenn da die ISO-Jacke zusammenfällt, oder die Hardshell gar nicht so hart ist, was soll es? Entweder zu hause ist in spätestens 30 Min. erreicht oder die zivilisatorische Rettung ist zum Greifen nah. 

Wenn ich mich jedoch noch 2 Tage durch das isländische Hochland kämpfen muss, um überhaupt wieder Handyempfang zu haben, oder ggf. die nächste Hütte, Siedlung, … zu erreichen, dann MUSS ich mich auf meine Sachen verlassen. Wenn da dann z. B. die Arete nach ein paar Stunden schwitzen schlapp macht - und OHNE Arete es zu kalt ist, dann habe ich ein Problem, wenn ich sie dafür eingeplant habe. 




IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Nieselregen musste sie auch schon paar mal durch. Ebenso wie leichten Schneefall. Da fällt nix zusammen. Winddicht ist sie auch absolut.


Das ist ja prima, dass ME dann was verbessert hat, oder Deine zumindest all das leistet, freu Dich


----------



## IndianaWalross (4. Februar 2018)

Ich gehe im Moment davon aus dass da Verbesserungen vorgenommen wurden. Ist ja auch nicht unüblich im Outdoor Bereich. Hatte deine denn vom ersten Tag an diese ganzen Schwächen, oder ist sie nach der Zeit jetzt einfach mal "auf"? 

Meine Outdoor Klamotten haben übrigens auch schon bei stundenlangem Rumeiern im Regen usw. stand gehalten. Die Arete musste da noch nicht durch, mit Magen-Darm gehen so Aktivitäten immer schlecht. Nun aber wieder fit und dann kann ich das demnächst auch mal länger testen. 

Für mich stellt sich die Frage Primaloft/Daune auch einfach nicht mehr, da wie gesagt Regensachen für drüber immer dabei sind, und die Primaloft Klamotten einfach mal wesentlich mehr Volumen fressen wenn sie die selbe Wärmeleistung bringen sollen. Und dafür hab ich schlichtweg keinen Platz. Und ja, schwitzen tu ich in Primaloft auch schnell wie die Sau sobald ich mich etwas mehr bewege. Da helfen mir auch Stretcheinsätze an den Seiten nix, (hab ne Sesvenna da ist das so) da ich dadurch dann bei wenig Aktivität mit 1 Minilüftchen sofort friere wie bekloppt. Daher ist rundum winddicht ein absolutes Muss für mich. 

Eine Primaloft mit dem Packmaß der Daune bei selber Wärmeleistung mit rundum winddicht und dazu optionale Lüftung wäre nett, hab sowas aber noch nicht gefunden, und falls doch wird das sicherlich gleich wieder im 200-300€ Bereich stattfinden. Und so sehr Survivalmode irgendwo im Fjell hatte ich dann nicht angedacht, dass es mir das wert wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (4. Februar 2018)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich jedoch noch 2 Tage durch das isländische Hochland kämpfen muss, um überhaupt wieder Handyempfang zu haben, oder ggf. die nächste Hütte, Siedlung, … zu erreichen, dann MUSS ich mich auf meine Sachen verlassen. Wenn da dann z. B. die Arete nach ein paar Stunden schwitzen schlapp macht - und OHNE Arete es zu kalt ist, dann habe ich ein Problem, wenn ich sie dafür eingeplant habe.



Für sowas würd ich mir dann eher nen Fleece /Waffelfleece einpacken. Kann ich ewig tragen unter ner Hardshell ohne dass es in Sekunden klatschnass ist.

So Isolationsjacken sind imho ja sowieso nur was fürs warmhalten bei eher gemäßigter bis garkeiner eigenen Wärmeerzeugung. Nicht für Sport oder sportliches Bewegen. Weiss nicht warum die ganze Outdoorindustrie die ganze Zeit da so drauf pocht, bin auch nicht die einzige die das für Schwachsinn hält (nach eigener Erprobung). Klar hält Primaloft auch nass noch halbwegs warm, aber wenn man garnicht erst klitschnass drin wird durch den eigenen Saft wäre doch weitaus sinniger?!


----------



## platt_ziege (4. Februar 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Für sowas würd ich mir dann eher nen Fleece /Waffelfleece einpacken. Kann ich ewig tragen unter ner Hardshell ohne dass es in Sekunden klatschnass ist.
> 
> So Isolationsjacken sind imho ja sowieso nur was fürs warmhalten bei eher gemäßigter bis garkeiner eigenen Wärmeerzeugung. Nicht für Sport oder sportliches Bewegen. Weiss nicht warum die ganze Outdoorindustrie die ganze Zeit da so drauf pocht, bin auch nicht die einzige die das für Schwachsinn hält (nach eigener Erprobung). Klar hält Primaloft auch nass noch halbwegs warm, aber wenn man garnicht erst klitschnass drin wird durch den eigenen Saft wäre doch weitaus sinniger?!


sehe ich ganz genauso.
je nach anstrengung (und witterung) entweder daune/pm oder fleece bevorzugt polartec.
war vorhin bei um die 0 grad inkl wind 3h mit waldi unterwegs (nicht meiner). dabei bewege ich mich gefühlt in der zeit rückwärst, so langsam wie ich immer gehe. dabei hatte ich nen sehr dünnes langärmliges polartec shirt an, drüber die ul daunen jakce und meine klattermusen hardshell (wg leichten schnee). wirklich perfekt und ich bin immer wieder erstaunt über die wäremeigenschaften dieser daunenjacke, die wirklich nur so viel wiegt wie ne plastiktüte und sich wahrscheinlich in der hosen tasche unterbringen liesse.
da die daunenjacke so phänomenal ist, hatte ich gedanklich schon mit dem verkauf der ecwcs primaloft jacke gespielt, aber dafür kommt jetzt der canada goose parka weg, mit dem man drunter nackt im stehen am nordpol schlafen kann ;-)
bei daunenjacken sollte man definitv nicht am geld sparen, hab da auch diverse erfahrungen gemacht, bevor ich zu dem schluss gekommen bin. deshalb finde ich die primaloft jacken ja wie erwähnt in der regel auch maßlos überteuert und würde mir für das geld (150-250€) in jedem fall lieber eine daunenjacke kaufen.


----------



## platt_ziege (27. Juli 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenstand zu drei Jacken die eingetroffen sind:
> 
> Endura Urban Flipjak:
> Habe nur L, habe alles bei einem Shop bestellt und da gabs eben nur noch L. Passt sehr gut, noch etwas besser als die Montane weil längere Arme, man spürt die Jacke gar nicht, aber etwas groß. Ich denke M könnte besser passen. Hinten länger geschnitten als die Montane. Insgesamt wirkt die Jacke schwerer, das zeigt auch die Waage. 471g. Allerdings auch mit zwei Innentaschen mit Zipper. Der Front-Reissverschluss ist auch sehr grob und robust. Leider lässt sich die Jacke nicht komprimieren, die Taschen sind dafür zu klein, in der Kapuze gehts auch nicht.
> Insgesamt ne gute Jacke, eher für die Freizeit und den Normalradler gedacht.


ich muss noch einmal deine erfahrung anzapfen ;-)
fällt die flipjak "normal" aus?
hab nur hinsichtlich der mt500 II hier gelesen dass die diese mega merkwürdig ausfällt bzw geschnitten ist und die grössen bei den 3/4 hummvee shorts ebenfalls tendenziell eher nach lust und laune ausfällt.
bin sehr schlank aber 2m gross mit hang zu affenarmen ;-)
trage normalerweise xl, bei langärmligen gore teilen benötige ich aber xxl.
nehm ich bei der flipjak dann xl oder xxl, watt meenste?
dank dir abermals!


----------



## Landjaeger (29. Oktober 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Wollte nochmal ein kurzes Feedback geben, welche Jacke es nun geworden ist. Die Montane Fireball in schwarz/orange. Sie wärmt bisher auch mit der 40g Füllung ausreichend, war aber auch noch nicht bei Minusgraden damit unterwegs...
> Neben gutem Verhältnis von Packmaß/Gewicht fand ich sie auch optisch am schönsten...


 Die hätte mir auch zugesagt, leider für mich etwas zu wenig Füllung.

Ich habe dann durch Zufall einen perfekten Ersatz für meine in die Jahre gekommene Peak Performance Primaloft gefunden, eine *Muntura SkiSky*.

https://www.bike24.de/p1290049.html (meine war sogar noch etwas günstiger )

Hatte ich bislang überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm. Schnitt und Material hat mir auf Anhieb gefallen. Sie raschelt zwar etwas, aber dafür ist sie Wasserabweisender als manch andere Primaloft oder Daunenjacken. Füllung ist mit 100g schon recht ordentlich auf kalte Temperaturen ausgelegt.

Eine wirklich gelungene Allround-Jacke mit einer toll-sitzenden Kapuze. Super Teil!


----------



## Baitman (29. Oktober 2018)

Kommt drauf an für was man die Jacke braucht. Heute morgen bei 6 Grad und Merino hemd drunter mit dem hund draussen gewesen. Ausreichend.  Mit aussen Windjacke sicher bis 0 grad.


----------



## Landjaeger (29. Oktober 2018)

Glaub ich dir gern. Bestimmt eine tolle jacke. Wie gesagt, hätte ich auch gerne genommen. Gibt so viele ähnliche Jacke da draußen, man muss nur "die eine" für sich finden. 

Aktuell ist die Montura meine Empfehlung für dieses Schmuddelwetter. Trage ich seitdem täglich und meine Peak Performance hängt ausgemustert im Schrank. 
Ob sie auch fürs Biken taugt und zu warm ist kann ich nocht nicht sagen. Für jemand der ein Allround Jacke sucht, bestimmt eine gute Wahl.


----------



## platt_ziege (24. November 2018)

hallo zurück bei der wolfsau suche 


Baitman schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir gerne eine leichte Primaloft Jacke mit Kapuze gönnen. Sie sollte leicht und komprimierbar sein und wird getragen um nicht zu unterkühlen wenn ich oben am Berg nassgeschwitzt angekommen bin


genau das ist nun nach einigen erfahrungen im vergangen winter der einsatz zweck der gesuchten jacke.


Baitman schrieb:


> Ob für mich eine 80, 60 oder 40g Füllung die richtige weiß ich nicht, da fehlen mir bis jetzt die Praxiserfahrungen


genau das ist auch mein problem bei der entscheidung, denn die erwähnte ecwcs jacke kommt allein schon wg des volumen (keine ahnung wieviel g/qm die hat) nicht in frage.


Baitman schrieb:


> Die Montane Fireball in schwarz/orange. Sie wärmt bisher auch mit der 40g Füllung ausreichend, war aber auch noch nicht bei Minusgraden damit unterwegs...


wie sieht es denn inzwischen aus, hast du erfahrungswerte sammeln können? reichen die 40g um in einer pause nicht zu frieren? bei welchen temperaturen und wie lange bevor du anfängst zu frösteln?
oder hättest du doch lieber die vaude mit 80g gewählt?

über die vaude bc bin ich eben erst gestolpert, scheint ja laut den bewertungen ne klasse jacke zu sein. gab es die mal günstiger als die jetzigen 129€?


----------



## rzOne20 (24. November 2018)

https://www.stellarequipment.com/at/m-guide-aerogel-hybrid-dkgrey

Scheinbar ein gutes Gewicht/Wärme Verhältniss

Ich fahr das Hardshell Zeug im Winter, top Qualität!


----------



## Bluesboy (24. November 2018)

Hi,
nachdem meine absolute Lieblingsjacke (Vaude Sesvenna Jacket) nach langer zeit in die Jahre gekommen ist und letztendlich auch noch der Reißverschluss den Geist aufgegeben hat, habe ich mich für eine  Salomon Drifter entschieden. Bis jetzt habe ich sie einmal angehabt, und sie fühlt sich gut an.
Just my $ 0.50...

Gruß Markus


----------



## platt_ziege (24. November 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> https://www.stellarequipment.com/at/m-guide-aerogel-hybrid-dkgrey
> Scheinbar ein gutes Gewicht/Wärme Verhältniss


also wenn deren primaloft hoodie für 220€ nicht das treten übernehmen kann, ist sie mir ein klein wenig überteuert 


Bluesboy schrieb:


> Hi,
> nachdem meine absolute Lieblingsjacke (Vaude Sesvenna Jacket) nach langer zeit in die Jahre gekommen ist und letztendlich auch noch der Reißverschluss den Geist aufgegeben hat, habe ich mich für eine  Salomon Drifter entschieden. Bis jetzt habe ich sie einmal angehabt, und sie fühlt sich gut an.


das gute stück hat ja auch "offene" stretcheinsätze. ich hab mal geguckt und sie hat 60g füllung.
wie beurteilst du dieses gewicht denn hinsichtlich dem schutz vorm auskühlen bei pausen, also jetzt unabhängig von dieser deiner jacke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (25. November 2018)

Also bei der Sesvenna pfiff der Wind immer durch die Stretchseiten rein, die hab ich hier noch liegen und bin heilfroh als Pausen und Bikepacking Jacke auf ne ME Arete mit Daune umgestiegen zu sein. Zum Biken selbst nehm ich die allerdings nicht her.  
Glaub das Problem hat bei Wind und Wetter jede Jacke, die nicht rundum dicht ist. Da wo es dann zum entlüften während der Bewegung nicht dicht ist, pfeift dann sobald man rumsteht die Kälte unangenehm rein.


----------



## platt_ziege (25. November 2018)

ja, primaloftjacken mit einsätzen oder aus materialmix sind bestimmt als midlayer unter ner hardshell ganz passend.
ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen mit so einer jacke zu radl, egal mit wieviel bzw wenig gramm sie gefüttert ist, da würde ich am hitzetod sterben ;-)


----------



## fone (26. November 2018)

Immer noch top aktuell: Rab Xenon X als Warmhaltejacke.


----------



## Baitman (26. November 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hallo zurück bei der wolfsau suche
> 
> genau das ist nun nach einigen erfahrungen im vergangen winter der einsatz zweck der gesuchten jacke.
> 
> ...



Leider habe ich die Jacke immer noch nicht auf dem Rad verwenden können. Habe seit Sommer eine Knieverletzung und vom Arzt immer noch keine Freigabe zum biken...
Der Oberstoff ist ziemlich dünn, ich kann mir vorstellen das die Jacke nicht ganz winndicht ist. Ich hatte sie am Samstag Abend an, als ich in der Stadt unterwegs war. 5° Nieselregen, mit Merino-Karohemd und T-Shirt drunter. Habe nicht gefroren, aber das war ziemlich an der Grenze. Ich finde sie aber von der Passform, auch von der perfekt passenden Kapuze, super. Ich denke als leichte Isolationsjacke ist sie gut geeignet-evtl. noch ne Windjacke drüber...

Die Vaude bc ist ne ganze andere Jacke, die ist nicht auf leicht und kleines Packmaß getrimmt...


----------



## Landjaeger (27. November 2018)

Hab mir nun auch mal die Vaude von BC bestellt.
Nur schade, dass es hier nicht mehr Farben gibt.

Meint ihr die Jacke reicht als oberste Schicht bei Schmuddelwetter, also Nass bzw. bisschen Schneeregen / leichtem Regen?
Darunter würde ich dann nur ein Merino Langarmshirt und leichtes Fleece mit Polartec tragen.



platt_ziege schrieb:


> ja, primaloftjacken mit einsätzen oder aus materialmix sind bestimmt als midlayer unter ner hardshell ganz passend.
> ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen mit so einer jacke zu radl, egal mit wieviel bzw wenig gramm sie gefüttert ist, da würde ich am hitzetod sterben ;-)



Was trägst du dann stattdessen? Lieber ein atmungsaktiven Windstopper?


----------



## fone (27. November 2018)

Landjaeger schrieb:


> Hab mir nun auch mal die Vaude von BC bestellt.
> Nur schade, dass es hier nicht mehr Farben gibt.
> 
> Meint ihr die Jacke reicht als oberste Schicht bei Schmuddelwetter, also Nass bzw. bisschen Schneeregen / leichtem Regen?
> Darunter würde ich dann nur ein Merino Langarmshirt und leichtes Fleece mit Polartec tragen.


Ähm... 
Eine Primaloftjacke würde ich immer nur im Trockenen als oberste Schicht tragen.
Natürlich ist das ein oder andere Modell etwas wetterabweisender und hält im Notfall schon mal begrenzte Zeit einen leichten Regenschauer ab.
Aber zum vorsätzlichen Einsauen bei Matsch und Regen? Nein. 
Höchstens am Stadtrad mit Schutzblech.


----------



## Landjaeger (27. November 2018)

Dann bringt sie mir auf dem Trail praktisch gar nichts zu dieser Jahreszeit. Trocken ist es Winter eh kaum und im Frühlng bei um die 5-10 Grad brauche ich auch keine eine Primaloft. 
Wenn ich über der Primaloft wiederum eine robuste Harshell bei Schmuddelwetter tragen muss, dann ist es doch eine Sauna.

Suche nach der passenden Ausrüstung für das aktuelle Wetter geht dann weiter

Vielleicht probiere dann doch mein Glück mit einer Fox Attack Pro Fire Jacke als oberste Schicht. Diese hat das Polartec Alpha integriert und ist Wind-und Wasserabweisend.


----------



## decay (27. November 2018)

Hardshell mit einer Art Fleece drunter oder warme Softshell mit Windstopper und nur nem Unterhemd funzt beides sehr gut.
Von den gefütterten Jacken halte ich persönlich nix für alles was schweisstreibend ist. Wird zu warm drin und dann auch schnell zu nass. Erinner mich noch gut an einen Ritt bei -13 mit der Patagonia NanoPuff drunter, Katastrophe.


----------



## fone (27. November 2018)

Landjaeger schrieb:


> Dann bringt sie mir auf dem Trail praktisch gar nichts zu dieser Jahreszeit. Trocken ist es Winter eh kaum und im Frühlng bei um die 5-10 Grad brauche ich auch keine eine Primaloft.
> Wenn ich über der Primaloft wiederum eine robuste Harshell bei Schmuddelwetter tragen muss, dann ist es doch eine Sauna.
> 
> Suche nach der passenden Ausrüstung für das aktuelle Wetter geht dann weiter
> ...


Zum Sport treiben sind die m. E. insgesamt nix. Ist immer Sauna/Schwitzhütte. Mir reichts schon manchmal "den Müll raus zu bringen" in T-Shirt und Nano-Puff und ich hab danach feuchte Unterarme. 

Polartec Alpha soll ja weniger schwitzig sein.
Ansonsten Hard-/Softshell+Fleece oder Merino.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (27. November 2018)

Landjaeger schrieb:


> Dann bringt sie mir auf dem Trail praktisch gar nichts zu dieser Jahreszeit. Trocken ist es Winter eh kaum und im Frühlng bei um die 5-10 Grad brauche ich auch keine eine Primaloft.
> Wenn ich über der Primaloft wiederum eine robuste Harshell bei Schmuddelwetter tragen muss, dann ist es doch eine Sauna.
> 
> Suche nach der passenden Ausrüstung für das aktuelle Wetter geht dann weiter
> ...



Ich glaub auch die Primalofts sind dann nix für dich. Wenn du die noch mit Merino UND Fleece drunter tragen willst - da müsste es schon deutlich im Minusbereich sein für soviel Klamotten unter Primaloft. Da schwitzt du dich in Bewegung tot.


----------



## platt_ziege (28. November 2018)

Landjaeger schrieb:


> Was trägst du dann stattdessen? Lieber ein atmungsaktiven Windstopper?


moin ;-)

wie alle anderen ja schon geschrieben haben, sind primaloft/daunen jacken nur was für sehr gemässigte aktivitäten wie spazieren und wandern. dabei dann auch als mid layer geeignet, je nach temperatur komplett geschlossen oder mit seitlichen einsätzen oder aus materialmix mit z.b. merino.
ich suche eine solche jacke ja in erster linie um bei pausen nicht auszukühlen, habe aber ja keine erfahrungen hinsichtlich des gewichts pro qm. am schönsten wäre es, wenn ich einen kompromiss finden würde, der zum einen den erwähnten pausen aspekt erfüllt, als auch als mid layer unter einer hardshell jacke wofür sie halt nicht zu dick sein dürfte.

wie sich die vaude bc mit 80g/qm dem ggü verhält kann ich halt noch nicht sagen, dazu muss ich mir erstmal beim nächsten trip in den grossstadt irrsinn ein bild machen um es einschätzen zu können.
wieviel gramm in meiner ecwcs primaloft jacke verarbeitet wurde, konnte ich leider auch nicht heraus finden...

ansonsten trage ich zum fahren je nach temperatur ein baselayer shirt (gore/pearl), darüber dann je nachdem ein dickes/dünneres langärmliges thermotrikot (gore/pearl), nen merino schlauchschal ummen hals und ne windstopper softshell von gore bzw wenns feucht ist die trail active hardshell von gore.
kann ich so auch mit voller überzeugung empfehlen. wenn es dann so zu kühl ist, kommt übers trikot noch ein polartec fleece welche ich in verschiedenen dicken besitze.
der vorteil vom zwiebelprinzip ist ja die flexibilität. wenns dir zu kalt ist ziehste noch ne schicht oder lässt andersrum eine weg.

jetzt wo ich drüber schreibe fällt mir auf, dass eine nur vorne isolierte primaloft jacke schon auch sinn macht. ich komm grad drauf, weil ich so eine konstruierte vorhin bei reebok gesehen habe, war nur dummerweise daune anstatt primaloft, was ich ziemlich schwachsinnig finde. so eine jacke wäre u.u. bei extrem kalten tagen von vorteil, denn das alternative dicke fleece ist am rücken ja genauso dick, obwohl es ja eher um vorne wg dem windchilleffekt geht.


----------



## feedyourhead (28. November 2018)

Für gewöhnlich trage ich bei kälteren Temperaturen ein Merinoshirt + eine sehr dünne Arcteryx Delta LT Fleecejacke.
Wirds zu warm wird die Jacke ausgezogen, wirds zu kalt kommt eine dünne Windjacke (Arcteryx Squamish) dazu.

Im Rucksack sind dann noch eine Primaloft mit 60g (Atom LT) und eine Daunenweste für Abfahrt, Pausen, Wetterumschwung.
Je nach Witterung noch eine Hardshell.

Damit bin ich bisher super gefahren, ernsthafte sportliche Aktivitäten kann ich mir aber selbst im Winter nicht in einer Primaloftjacke vorstellen. Und dabei hat die Atom LT nur 60g und seitlich Hardfleeceeinätze. Ansonsten kann ich die uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
Man muss halt nach einem Schnäppchen ausschau halten.


----------



## Landjaeger (28. November 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> moin ;-)
> ansonsten trage ich zum fahren je nach temperatur ein baselayer shirt (gore/pearl), darüber dann je nachdem ein dickes/dünneres langärmliges thermotrikot (gore/pearl), nen merino schlauchschal ummen hals und ne windstopper softshell von gore bzw wenns feucht ist die trail active hardshell von gore.


 Wie ist denn die C5 Active Trail von Gore?
Ich schwanke zwischen der Active Trail und der "normalen" Active.


----------



## IndianaWalross (28. November 2018)

Für Pausen bei mir nur noch Mountain Equipment Arete. Kriegt man wenn man hinterher ist auch mal so um 130€.
Packmaß Größe 12 inkl. Kapuze (13cm x 23cm x 8-9cm) und Gewicht (340g) nebst Isolation schlagen die ganzen Primalofts um Längen. Hatte zum Vergleich die Vaude Freney III mal hier letztes Jahr. Die wiegt zwar "nur" 283g bei Größe 44 (fällt super eng aus), in etwa selbes Packmaß wie die Arete - ABER die konnteste schon bei 10°C und mäßig Wind abhaken. War die einzige Primaloft Jacke, die vom Gewicht/Packmaß in ähnlicher Liga spielte wie die Arete und bezahlbar war. 400€ geb ich für ne Primaloft nicht aus, dann kann ich wirklich auf hochwertige Daune setzen.
Bei 10°C trag ich unter der Arete nur nen kurzes Poloshirt und mir ist mollig warm. Ausserdem geht bei mir Primaloft im Sommer garnicht, also abends zum warm halten vorm Zelt, wird schnell schwitzig bei 15°C. Mit der Arete keinerlei Probleme dank Daune.
Und gut winddicht ist die dank der engen Daunentaschen auch noch. Da bleibt jede Daune an ihrem Platz und isoliert brav egal wie oft ich die schon komprimiert hab.

Hatte lange gezögert weil der UVP ja schon übel ist, dann als es ein Angebot gab zugeschlagen, seitdem fast täglich an ab Übergangszeit und bis heute nicht bereut. 

Ne Jacke die man beim fahren gut anziehen kann und es warm hat ohne sich kaputt zu schwitzen, und die dann aber auch beim rumstehen in Pausen noch warm hält gibt es für mich nicht. Dazu sind die Anforderungen an die Isolierung einfach zu unterschiedlich für die 2 Zwecke.

Rumstehen = winddicht und möglichst gut gefüttert weil man selbst kaum Wärme erzeug bzw. wesentlich weniger als beim fahren. Beim Fahren wiederum gern winddicht aber dünner und sehr gut atmungsaktiv weil man selbst Heizofen spielt, und nur dafür sorgen muss dass zuviel Dampf raus kann und ansonsten die Wärme gespeichert wird.


----------



## feedyourhead (28. November 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Für Pausen bei mir nur noch Mountain Equipment Arete. Kriegt man wenn man hinterher ist auch mal so um 130€.


Wird es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder beim ME Lagerverkauf in Eurasburg mit 50% Nachlass geben.
Da gibt es natürlich dann auch Primaloftjacken.
Vielleicht für den ein oder anderen interessant.
ME ist aber eher kurz und breit geschnitten, sollte man gerade auf dem Bike wissen.

Wenn man verschwitzt ist und dampft und dann die ultradünne Daunenjacke drüberzieht find ich auch nicht ideal. Dann lieber ein paar Gramm mehr und feuchtigkeitsunempfindlicher.

Eine Primaloft reicht auch dann zumeist noch aus, wenns bei der Abfahrt leicht rieselt.
Und bei nem kurzen Gegenanstieg kann man sie auch eher noch anlassen als die Daune.
Für mich hat eine Daunenjacke einen zu kleinen Einsatzbereich beim Radfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (28. November 2018)

Ist ein eher mäßiger Vergleich mit der windigen Freney.

Gibt einige 60g/m² Primaloft-Gold Jacken in dem Gewichtsbreich. 320-360g

Allein die Unempfindlichkeit der Primaloft Jacken lässt mich immer zu denen greifen. Die Mountain Hardwear Ghost Whisperer (800er Daune, 220g) bleibt im Schrank.



feedyourhead schrieb:


> Wird es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder beim ME Lagerverkauf in Eurasburg mit 50% Nachlass geben.


Oh, sitzen die in Eurasburg?
Ich möchte immer noch einen Schlafsack von denen, der war einfach der gemütlichste... 
Wie erfährt man dann vom Lagerverkauf?


----------



## decay (28. November 2018)

@fone Ghost whisperer in L darfst mir verkaufen


----------



## feedyourhead (28. November 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Oh, sitzen die in Eurasburg?
> Ich möchte immer noch einen Schlafsack von denen, der war einfach der gemütlichste...
> Wie erfährt man dann vom Lagerverkauf?


Facebook z.B. https://www.facebook.com/MTNEQUIPMENT/photos/a.10150166021422458/10156855286592458/?type=3&theater
oder Du fragst per Email nach.
Der Winterlagerverkauf ist meist am ersten Freitag im Dezember.


----------



## IndianaWalross (28. November 2018)

Für mich sind die halt perfekt (Daune), da ich die wirklich nur in Pausen anziehe. Beim fahren bin ich in unter 5 Minuten auf Betriebstemperatur, mir wird in Bewegung sehr schnell warm. So ein Wasserfall bin ich im Winter dadurch dass ich eben nicht wie viele hier das 20 Schichten Zwiebelprinzip betreibe auch nicht. Ich ziehe halt nur ein passendes Unterhemd an und drüber die Jacke und gut. Langt auch in Bewegung, nur sobald man mal ne längere Pause macht wirds zapfig. Und da dann eben fix ne Daune drüber - herrlich. 

Und die "ultradünne Arete" ist wärmer als die Dewline - eben weil sie dicht ist und die Daunen an Ort und Stelle bleiben durch die engen Kammern. Kann man gut sehen, wenn man sie gegens Licht hält. Die Winterjacke Dewline da verrutschen die Daunen leider bei den großen Kammern. Da friere ich eher drin als in der Arete.  Übrigens wenn die Arete mal 2-3 Tropfen abkriegt also so Sprüh oder so, war das bislang garkein Problem, solange man sie hinterher wieder trocknen kann. Hat ja auch "wasserabweisende Ausrüstung/Daune". Kann ich so bestätigen nach jetzt 12 Monaten, davon ca 8 im fast Dauereinsatz.

Gerade gesehen, es gibt ja noch was neues von ME - Frostline mit "DRILITE® Loft 20D Außenmaterial; absolut winddicht und stark wasserabweisend" zzgl. wasserabweisender Daune. Wäre auch mal ne Überlegung wert, wenn die denn vpm Packmaß ist wie die Arete was ja so zu sein scheint, preislich und vom Gewicht scheint die ebenso in der Ecke angesiedelt zu sein.


----------



## fone (28. November 2018)

decay schrieb:


> @fone Ghost whisperer in L darfst mir verkaufen


Ich komm drauf zurück. 
Leider ohne Kapuze und schwarz mit rotem Reißverschluss.



feedyourhead schrieb:


> Facebook z.B. https://www.facebook.com/MTNEQUIPMENT/photos/a.10150166021422458/10156855286592458/?type=3&theater
> oder Du fragst per Email nach.
> Der Winterlagerverkauf ist meist am ersten Freitag im Dezember.


Danke dir!


----------



## feedyourhead (28. November 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Und die "ultradünne Arete" ist wärmer als die Dewline - eben weil sie dicht ist und die Daunen an Ort und Stelle bleiben durch die engen Kammern. Kann man gut sehen, wenn man sie gegens Licht hält. Die Winterjacke Dewline da verrutschen die Daunen leider bei den großen Kammern. Da friere ich eher drin als in der Arete.


Mag sein, dass die Befüllung der Dewline für solch große Kammern zu mikrig ist (zumal ME nicht unbedingt mit der höchsten Bauschkraft glänzt).
Du darfst aber bei Deiner Betrachtung gegens Licht nicht vergessen, dass die vielen kleinen durchgenähten Kammern von Haus aus schon Kältebrücken sind.

Aber prinzipiell hat ME anständige Qualität zu nem fairen Preis. Und nur für Pausen ist sowas natürlich perfekt, da sind die Anforderungen nicht groß.


----------



## Landjaeger (28. November 2018)

Ganz schön viel Fachwissen bzw. Erfahrung was die richtige Jacke betrifft

Es geht halt nichts übers probieren von verschiedene Arten von Jacken und Materialien. Das kommt nicht von heute und morgen sondern über die Jahre hinweg.

Ich für meinen Teil muss da mich noch herantasten und das richtige Outfit finden.

Im Sommer ist das alles leichter und unkomplizierter


----------



## platt_ziege (28. November 2018)

Landjaeger schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die C5 Active Trail von Gore?
> Ich schwanke zwischen der Active Trail und der "normalen" Active.


welche "normale" meinst du denn? link?


feedyourhead schrieb:


> Du darfst aber bei Deiner Betrachtung gegens Licht nicht vergessen, dass die vielen kleinen durchgenähten Kammern von Haus aus schon Kältebrücken sind.


korrekt und je nach hersteller und umsetzung, teilweise schon ganz schön extrem, sollte man nicht unterschätzen, also wenns wirklich arschmässig kalt ist.


fone schrieb:


> Ist ein eher mäßiger Vergleich mit der windigen Freney.


dann lag ich mit meiner ferneinschätzung ja richtig. über die bin ich nämlich neulich gestolpert und stand kurz vomr kaufen da für ich glaube 60€ zu haben. aber irgendwie kam mir das ganze eher als midlayer jäckchen vor und ich hätte ja gerne nur eine.


IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ne Jacke die man beim fahren gut anziehen kann und es warm hat ohne sich kaputt zu schwitzen, und die dann aber auch beim rumstehen in Pausen noch warm hält gibt es für mich nicht. Dazu sind die Anforderungen an die Isolierung einfach zu unterschiedlich für die 2 Zwecke.


das sehe ich auch so, aber ich gebe die hoffnung nicht auf, dass ich zwischen den drölfhundert verschiedenen jacken, irgendwo eine gegen auskühlung bei pausen finde, als auch noch als midlayer für ne hardshell ohne sportliche aktivitäten...


fone schrieb:


> gibt einige 60g/m² Primaloft-Gold Jacken in dem Gewichtsbreich. 320-360g


da mir wie gesagt jegliche erfahrung mit der einordnung hinsichtlich des gewichtes fehlt, hab ich mal eben meine ecwcs zusammengestopft und gewogen. 
aus dem gewichtsfetischalter bin ich inzwischen raus, aber da es sich bei dieser jacke ja um die äusserste schicht des ecwcs systems handelt, welche für stationäre nicht mobile einsätze gedacht ist, wiegt sie in xxl schlappe 1100g. 
das merkt man natürlich gleich wenn man sie in die hand nimmt, aber dafür kann man mit solch einer bei einer pause wahrscheinlich auch für 5h einpennen ohne dabei den kältetod zu sterben, aber für besagten einsatzzweck völlig indiskutabel, hauptsächlich auch wg dem packmaß:





wenn ich diese jacke gewichtstechnisch als äusserstes extrem nehme und am anderen ende so nen ultralight lappen  mit 300g, wäre die gesuchte wolfsau vielleicht/wahrscheinlich inner mitte bei umme +-700g zu finden...
wenn ich bloss nicht so null bock hätte, zu den ganzen bekloppten inne grossstadt zu fahren, vor allem jetzt wo die unheiligen  weihnachtssaufmärkte begonnen haben


----------



## Landjaeger (28. November 2018)

@platt_ziege Ich meinte diese beiden. Du hast wahrscheinlich die erste (Active Trail).

https://www.gorewear.com/de/de-de/g...efv2=MTB&start=4&cgid=gw_men_clothing_jackets

https://www.gorewear.com/de/de-de/g...efv2=MTB&start=1&cgid=gw_men_clothing_jackets


----------



## platt_ziege (28. November 2018)

Landjaeger schrieb:


> @platt_ziege Ich meinte diese beiden. Du hast wahrscheinlich die erste (Active Trail)


genau die beiden habe ich, werde aber die trail behalten. 
die andere ist deutlich dünner, dafür natürlich auch leichter, aber auch empfindlicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (5. Dezember 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wenn ich bloss nicht so null bock hätte, zu den ganzen bekloppten inne grossstadt zu fahren, vor allem jetzt wo die unheiligen  weihnachtssaufmärkte begonnen haben


Solltest du schon mal machen. Wenigstens mal einen Klassiker wie ne Patagonia NanoPuff anziehen, so als Referenz, die sollte eigentlich überall zu finden sein.
Aber halt nicht zu der Jahreszeit.


----------



## platt_ziege (5. Dezember 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Solltest du schon mal machen. Wenigstens mal einen Klassiker wie ne Patagonia NanoPuff anziehen, so als Referenz, die sollte eigentlich überall zu finden sein.
> Aber halt nicht zu der Jahreszeit.


hehe, komm grad wieder zurück. ich musste gezwungenermaßen dorthin, allerdings noch nichtmal grosstadt, sondern scheiss lüneburg.
aber selbst dort tobt der wahnsinn mit maßen voller geisteskranker marktbesucher. 
aber dort haben sie heilewelt stimmungsdrückenden betondurchfahrtssperren wie es sich für eine solch schöne altstadt gehört, mit weihnachtlichten präservativen geschmückt 

ich hatte aber glück bei könig mit einem netten und auskunftsfreudigen verkäufer, der mir u.a. auch die micro und nano puff gezeigt hat. parallel dazu hab ich antwort von arcteryx bekommen, dass alle atoms mit 60g gefüttert sind, wobei dies glaube ich nicht auf die nicht mehr verfügbare zutriftt, dessen bezeichnung ich schon wieder vergessen hab.

die nano hat ja 60g und die micro 65g, was sich aber für mich beides immer noch wie ein dünner lappen angefühlt hat.
ich wollte ja eh nix kaufen, aber er hatte mir die mammut rime flex gezeigt, welche 100g hat.
das hat sich für mich so angefühlt, als wäre es das mindeste was zumindest ich als auskühlschutz für pausen haben müsste. die würde auch locker noch als mid-layer unter ne hardshell passen. meine ecwcs primaloft wird nach begrabbeln weiterer jacken wohl so um die 250-300g haben, deshalb wiegt sie ja auch nur schlappe 1,1kg.
werde jetzt mal gucken, was es so mit 100-120g am markt mit kaputze gibt.


----------



## feedyourhead (5. Dezember 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> parallel dazu hab ich antwort von arcteryx bekommen, dass alle atoms mit 60g gefüttert sind,


Das ist natürlich Unsinn.
Die Atom SL hat 40g Coreloft, die LT 60g und die AR 120g.


----------



## platt_ziege (6. Dezember 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich Unsinn.
> Die Atom SL hat 40g Coreloft, die LT 60g und die AR 120g.


unfassbar, und dafür haben diese deppen knapp 2 wochen gebraucht, inkl 2 mails mit der info dass der normale support das nicht genau beantworten könne und sie es deshalb an die spezielle spezial expertenabteilung weitergeleitet haben...


----------



## feedyourhead (6. Dezember 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> unfassbar, und dafür haben diese deppen knapp 2 wochen gebraucht, inkl 2 mails mit der info dass der normale support das nicht genau beantworten könne und sie es deshalb an die spezielle spezial expertenabteilung weitergeleitet haben...


Ist ja nicht so, dass diese Infos auch auf der Unternehmenswebseite stehen


----------



## fone (6. Dezember 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> die nano hat ja 60g und die micro 65g, was sich aber für mich beides immer noch wie ein dünner lappen angefühlt hat.
> ich wollte ja eh nix kaufen, aber er hatte mir die mammut rime flex gezeigt, welche 100g hat.


Sollte man nicht unterschätzen. ich finde diese leichten Jacken leisten schon einiges, aber ich aber auch kenne nur Nano Puff, Nano Air, Rab Xenon X, Atom LT.) Und es ging bei mir auch immer stark ums Gewicht.

Hinsichtlich der Füllung der Atoms hätte dir auch diese Seite weitergeholfen: https://www.outdoorgearlab.com/topics/clothing-mens/best-insulated-jacket

Zufällig wieder drüber gestoplert: die dünnere Variante mit 80g Eco (Raberg) trage ich gerne mal in der Stadt - wie hier im Thread ja festgestellt, ist es aber keine Sportjacke. 
https://www.bergfreunde.de/2117-of-sweden-gotland-jacket-with-hood-kunstfaserjacke/


----------



## platt_ziege (8. Dezember 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass diese Infos auch auf der Unternehmenswebseite stehen


ach, tatsächlich?


> Coreloft™ 120-Isolierung mit 120 g/m²
> Coreloft™-Isolierung mit 80 g/m²
> Coreloft™-Isolierung mit 60 g/m²


das sind die angaben zur sl als auch zur ar von deren seite!!!
grundsätzlich also identisch!?ob und was wo nun verarbeitet wurde soll ich also raten!?
jetzt kommst du 

ausserdem wollte ich von den deppen wissen, welche alten modelle es gab und womit die gefüttert sind.
natürlich hab ich an anderer stelle die dazugehörigen infos gefunden (120 g/m2 Coreloft body, 80 g/m2 underarms, 60 g/m2 hood), aber das ist nicht mein job.
neben den ganzen vollkommen unnützen scheiss grössentabellen (z.b. vaude, schöffel) geht mir sowas auch inzwischen gehörig auf die klöten.
die wollen meine kohle und wenn sie dann noch so exorbitant teuer wie arcteryx sind, kann man entsprechende angaben wohl erwarten, zumal sie auch den profi und high end anspruch haben und dann soll ich unbezahlt deren job nachholen?!
aber läuft auch bei denen ganz offensichtlich noch viel zu gut...
mir weiterhin unverständlich, wieso es immer noch keine anbieter mit baukasten systemen gibt...




fone schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht unterschätzen. ich finde diese leichten Jacken leisten schon einiges, aber ich aber auch kenne nur Nano Puff, Nano Air, Rab Xenon X, Atom LT.)


ja das stimmt, ist mit meiner bergans daunenjacke ja auch so. ein hauchdünner lappen, denn du in die jeanstasche gestopft bekommst.



> Hinsichtlich der Füllung der Atoms hätte dir auch diese Seite weitergeholfen


siehe weiter oben 
aber dort habe ich zumindest ein altes model ausfindig machen können, sogar mit gewichtsangabe 


> Zufällig wieder drüber gestoplert: die dünnere Variante mit 80g Eco (Raberg) trage ich gerne mal in der Stadt - wie hier im Thread ja festgestellt, ist es aber keine Sportjacke.
> https://www.bergfreunde.de/2117-of-sweden-gotland-jacket-with-hood-kunstfaserjacke/


ja schade eigentlich, denn der preis (75€) geht ja in ordnung.


----------



## feedyourhead (8. Dezember 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> das sind die angaben zur sl als auch zur ar von deren seite!!!
> grundsätzlich also identisch!?ob und was wo nun verarbeitet wurde soll ich also raten!?
> jetzt kommst du


Ich weiss nicht auf welcher Webseite Du da schaust, aber auf der offiziellen Arcteryxseite finde ich z.B. bei der SL unter Material folgende Angaben:





Bei den anderen Modellen ist dann entsprechend die dickere Fütterung angegeben...

Meiner Meinung nach durchaus sehr detaillierte Materialangaben.

Und ja, es wird nur die Fütterung des Bodys angegeben, das sollte aber doch zum Wärmevergleich reichen...

Auch bei zB Daunenjacken wirst Du nirgends eine Angabe finden wieviel Gramm zB in der Kaputze sind.


----------



## vitaminc (1. Dezember 2019)

Knapp 1 Jahr später hole ich den Thread aus der Versenkung. Ging zwar primär hier um Primaloft mit Kapuze, aber hier wurde auch u.a. über Arcteryx disktutiert, daher habe ich den Thread gefunden.

Ich kaufe nur Multifunktionsjacken, d.h. Jacken die ich sowohl fürs Biken, als auch für Wandern, Spielplatz, Stadt etc. verwenden kann. Packmaß & Gewicht spielen durchaus eine Rolle. In den letzten Jahren hat sich bei mir einiges an Norröna Klamotten angesammelt, nun bin ich auch bei Arcteryx gelandet und habe mir jetzt ne Gamma LT Hoody gegönnt. Generell spricht nichts gegen andere Hersteller, aber bei Norrona und jetzt auch bei Arcteryx passen mir die Kleidungsstücke einfach sehr gut von der Paßform.

Ich bin der Meinung es gibt nicht die eine Jacke für Alles, deswegen halte ich Regen und Normales Wetter grundsätzlich auseinander.

Was sind eure aktuelle Outdoor-Lieblingsjacken fürs Biken & Casual ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BernhardT (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr die BikeComponents Primaloft geholt und radel mit der bei minusgraden im Tshirt auf Arbeit oder mit dünnem odlo unterziehhemd auf hausrunde. Unglaublich was primaloft leisten kann.


----------



## platt_ziege (1. Dezember 2019)

irgendwann im letzten winter konnte ich bei der vaude primasoft 2 zum schnäppchenpreis nicht nein sagen und bisher hat sie mit nem thermotrikot drunter ausgereicht.
deshalb hatte ich mir dann für kältere tage, zum überziehen beim pausieren, als auch als mid layer fürs wandern ebenfalls zum mega schnäppchenpreis eine arcteryx atom lt hoody gekauft. diese ist inwzischen zu meiner absoluten lieblingsjacke geworden, zieh ich so gut wie jeden tag an. wirklich erstaunlich was dieser lappen leistest!

für wirklich kalte tage mit ruhepuls aktivität, wurde der völlig übertriebene canada goose expedition parka gegen ne arcteryx cerium lt hoody getauscht und ich habe es bisher nicht bereut. vorhin wieder bei 1grad nur mit nem kurz und langärmeligen tshirt 2h durch die nebeldämmerung geschlichen. auch hier bin ich von der leistung dieses federgewichtet begeistert.

fürs feuchte trenn ich aber doch fürs radln, denn meine klattermusen brede und froste sind mir ein klein wenig zu kostbar. dafür hab ich mir die o.g. active trail jacke und hose von gore gekauft. wäre nichtsdesto trotz auch extremst ärgerlich, wenn ich mich damit abpacken oder im gestrüpp verheddern sollte.

aktuell bin ich nur noch auf der suche nach was passenden fürn hals. hab so nen merino schlauchschal ding, welcher zu weit ist und so nen polartec kombi teil, welches zu dick und warm ist.


----------



## BernhardT (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich nutze den neckwarmer von fox


----------



## platt_ziege (1. Dezember 2019)

BernhardT schrieb:


> Ich nutze den neckwarmer von fox


welchen denn? ich glaube für mich sind die multi schlauchdinger, die man sich auch übers gesicht und aufn kopf anziehn kann, meistens für meinen dürren schwanenhals zu weit.
ist bei diesem merino dingens auch so. eigentlich perfekt, aber durch die weite weht halt oben der wind rein, dann fang ich da immer an rumzufummeln und irgendwann hab ich nur noch so ne wurst ummen hals hängen...


----------



## vitaminc (1. Dezember 2019)

übrigens:








						Polartec Alpha vs. Primaloft
					

Als Primaloft vor vielen Jahren den Fleece als Middle Layer ablöste und sich als Alternative zu Daune positionierte, bot es gegenüber Daune viele Vorteile: Primaloft musste nicht in Kammern genäht werden, es war leicht und komprimierbar und hat besonders im Gegensatz zu Daune auch im feuchten...




					kundalini.ch
				




Gibt es hierzu neue Erkenntnisse, inwieweit sich Primaloft hier verbessert hat?

Ich habe eine Norrona Lofoten Alpha Raw Zip Hoody (280gr) aus Polartec Alpha








						Norrøna lofoten Alpha raw Zip-Hoodie für Herren
					

Der lofoten Alpha raw Zip-Hoodie bietet das beste Wärme-Gewichts-Verhältnis unserer Ski- und Snowboardlinie für Herren.




					www.norrona.com
				




Habe das Jäckchen seit 6 Monaten, und im Herbst öfters im Einsatz gehabt. Das Ding ist so dermaßen leicht, dass ich es auf jeder abendlichen Herbstour in den Rucksack geschmissen habe. Wenn man das dünne leichte Polartec-Jäckchen anzieht, wird es sofort warm, echt erstaunlich. Als Nachteil sehe ich die geringe Winddichtheit, da brauchts dann halt ne leichte Windjacke drüber. Dafür wiederum habe ich die Norrona Bitiorn Aero60 mit 175gr.

Die Atom LT liest sich schon sehr gut, könnte ne gute Ergänzung in meiner Sammlung sein, dass sie als Isolationslayer warm & windabweisend kombiniert. Gewicht & Packmaß dabei immer noch sehr gut. Nur wie robust ist der Stoff wenn man Sie außen trägt?


----------



## platt_ziege (1. Dezember 2019)

also diese ganzen neuen primalofts machen schon einen grossen unterschied zu dem ursprünglichen primaloft (ohne eco, gold, whatever).
der stoff der atom ist wohl genauso (un)robust wie alle dieser pertex&co pergamentpapier überzüge.
bisher musste ich damit noch keine erfahrungen sammeln (toi, toi, toi), aber ich seh mich damit auch vor und wenn ich mal drüber nachdenke, wurde wg unachtsamkeit eigentlich noch nie was in mitleidenschaft gezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (1. Dezember 2019)

ganz guter Beitrag auch hier:





						Weniger ist mehr
					

Die Zeiten ändern sich. „Ich suche eine Goretex-Jacke“: Mit diesem Anliegen suchten jahrelang viele Kunden einen Outdoorladen auf. Heute indes lautet die Frage immer öfter: „Haben Sie eine Primaloft-Jacke?“ Wetterschutz, Wärme-Isolation – worum geht es bei sportlicher Aktivität in der Natur? Wir...




					www.ovb-online.de
				




Das "Weniger ist mehr" kann ich so unterschreiben. Bei schweißtreibendem Sport, z.B. mit dem Bike länger bergauf kann ich eigentlich überhaupt keine Jacke anziehen, da fahre ich meistens nur mit Baselayer und Langarmshirt  - außer bei tiefstelligen Minusgraden und eisigem Wind, aber da bleibt das Rad und ich meistens zu Hause.

Oben angekommen habe ich bislang immer meistens Softshell ohne Membran (Norrona Svalbard Flex1) angezogen oder bei mehr als 5 Grad nur die Norrona Bitihorn Aero60 Windjacke. Die Svalbard wird jetzt nach knapp 8 Jahren durch die Arcteryx Gamma LT ersetzt.

Als Isolationslayer habe ich mir noch die Polartec Alpha gekauft, da sie halt mit 280gr superleicht ist.

Mittlerweile fahre ich auch viel mit Kinderanhänger, das ist zwar auch schweißtreibend, da wir nix flaches vor der Hütte haben, aber die Anstiege sind eher kurz und ich möchte darauf verzichten mich ständig an, aus und umzuziehen. Taugt die Atom LT für sowas oder bin ich besser bedient wenn ich bei Baselayer, Langarmshirt und Gamma LT bleibe? - das sollte bis leichte Minusgrade oder knapp unter 0 Grad funktionieren?


----------



## platt_ziege (1. Dezember 2019)

wg atom: ich hab meine noch nicht zum radl angezogen, hatte ja geschrieben dass primasoft mit teil loft ausreicht. 
auf der einen seite ist es ein vorteil dass diese hinten ich glaube gar kein loft hat wg abschwitzen, auf der anderen seite wurds dann manchmal auch schon etwas frisch. 
bei der atom und ähnlichen weiss ich halt nicht wie sich das dann so verhält und anfühlt, wenn sie vollgesogen ist. 
wärem tut sie ja dann immer noch, aber ich persönlich mach halt auch gerne unterwegs mal pausen, da hier im norden eh nur touren fahrn angesagt ist und ich hasse es, wenn man dann da in seinem eigen saft sitzt.
hängt in deinem fall also davon ab, wie doll du das schwitzt, würd ich mal so sagen und in wie weit die seiten der atom einen atmen lassen.


----------



## vitaminc (1. Dezember 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wg atom: ich hab meine noch nicht zum radl angezogen, hatte ja geschrieben dass primasoft mit teil loft ausreicht.
> auf der einen seite ist es ein vorteil dass diese hinten ich glaube gar kein loft hat wg abschwitzen, auf der anderen seite wurds dann manchmal auch schon etwas frisch.
> bei der atom und ähnlichen weiss ich halt nicht wie sich das dann so verhält und anfühlt, wenn sie vollgesogen ist.
> wärem tut sie ja dann immer noch, aber ich persönlich mach halt auch gerne unterwegs mal pausen, da hier im norden eh nur touren fahrn angesagt ist und ich hasse es, wenn man dann da in seinem eigen saft sitzt.
> hängt in deinem fall also davon ab, wie doll du das schwitzt, würd ich mal so sagen und in wie weit die seiten der atom einen atmen lassen.



Wenn ich mit Kinderanhänger unterwegs bin verzichte ich zumindest auf Rucksack, das hilft schonmal ungemein was das Schwitzen angeht. Ansonsten sind die Touren mit Kind auch immer mit Pausen verbunden, aber grundsätzlich sind wir nicht länger als 2 Stunden unterwegs. Mehr als 300hömes und 15km kommen da meistens auch nicht raus, daher würde ich sagen, dass die Anstrengung eher moderat ist. Bei einigen knackigen Anstiegen schwitzt ich natürlich, der Schweiß muss dann irgendwie abtransportiert werden wenn ich am Berg angekommen bin oder mich soweit isolieren bzw. den Wind abweisen, dass ich bergab durch den Fahrtwind nicht erfriere.

Die Softshell ist halt nicht winddicht, was aber nicht schlimm ist, da dafür dann die Atmungsaktivität höher ist und sie aber trotzdem ca. 80-90% Wind abhält. Man hat ja noch Kleidung darunter.

Meine Windjacke ist eigentlich bei Temperaturen unter 5 Grad zu wenig Isolation, da muss ich halt schon ordentlich was als Midlayer dazwischenpacken.

Probieren geht über Studieren, ich werde wohl erst mit der Gamma LT und diversen Midlayer experimentieren. Die Polartec Alpha habe ich was die Performance angeht auch noch nicht vollständig getestet, aber von der Atmungsaktivität war ich da schon sehr begeistert, geht halt wie gesagt auf Kosten der Winddichtheit. Da muss man halt clever kombinieren.


----------



## vitaminc (1. Dezember 2019)

Die wäre vielleicht noch eine Idee:








						Norrøna fjørå Convertible Alpha60 Jacke für Herren
					

Mit der fjørå Convertible Alpha60 Jacke können Sie Ihre Radsportsaison auf das ganze Jahr ausweiten. Für Fatbiking und Singletrail-Biking an kalten Tagen im Winter und Herbst




					www.norrona.com


----------



## platt_ziege (1. Dezember 2019)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Die wäre vielleicht noch eine Idee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hast du die und kannst was zu sagen?


----------



## vitaminc (1. Dezember 2019)

Hab sie nicht, finde sie aber durchaus interessant. Hatte Sie bislang nicht auf dem Radar, da ich normalerweise Kaputze bevorzuge. Habe deswegen auch die o.g. Lofoten Alpha Raw Zip Hoody, die aber dafür nicht so flexibel ist.


----------



## platt_ziege (23. Januar 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Norrona Lofoten Alpha Raw Zip Hoody (280gr) aus Polartec Alpha
> 
> Die Atom LT liest sich schon sehr gut, könnte ne gute Ergänzung in meiner Sammlung sein, dass sie als Isolationslayer warm & windabweisend kombiniert. Gewicht & Packmaß dabei immer noch sehr gut.


hast du dir zufällig inzwischen die atom angeschafft und kannst einen vergleich zur polartec alpha liefern? oder jemand andereres?


----------



## vitaminc (23. Januar 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hast du dir zufällig inzwischen die atom angeschafft und kannst einen vergleich zur polartec alpha liefern? oder jemand andereres?


Nein, bin eigentlich ausreichend versorgt. Hab mir noch ne arcteryx squamish hoody r ausgelassen, die ich öfters brauch als ne Atom.


----------



## platt_ziege (23. Januar 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Nein, bin eigentlich ausreichend versorgt. Hab mir noch ne arcteryx squamish hoody r ausgelassen, die ich öfters brauch als ne Atom.


ach so. mich interessiert nämlich wie der unterschied der atmungsaktivität so ist. als auch wie weit die 60er alpha so wärmt, also bsi zu welchen temperaturen mit was drunter...


----------



## vitaminc (23. Januar 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ach so. mich interessiert nämlich wie der unterschied der atmungsaktivität so ist. als auch wie weit die 60er alpha so wärmt, also bsi zu welchen temperaturen mit was drunter...



Atmungsaktivität darf man generell nicht überbewerten. Mir ging es primär bei der Polartec Alpha um das Wärme-Gewichts-Verhältnis. Das Ding ist so dermaßen leicht und dabei wärmend, da bin ich schier erschrocken als ich es das erste Mal angezogen hatte. Das es dabei auch noch ne sehr hohe Atmungsaktivität haben soll ist ebenso erfreulich, aber ich schwitze bei Hochleistung alles voll, egal wie hoch die Atmungsaktivität ist. D.h. generell funktionieren Isolationslayer wie Fleece bei mir nur bei moderaten Bewegungen, so dass ich bergauf bei längeren Anstiegen meistens keine Jacke oder Fleece anziehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (23. Januar 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> welchen denn? ich glaube für mich sind die multi schlauchdinger, die man sich auch übers gesicht und aufn kopf anziehn kann, meistens für meinen dürren schwanenhals zu weit.
> ist bei diesem merino dingens auch so. eigentlich perfekt, aber durch die weite weht halt oben der wind rein, dann fang ich da immer an rumzufummeln und irgendwann hab ich nur noch so ne wurst ummen hals hängen...


Ist zwar reichlich spät, aber falls du noch auf der Suche nach einem engeren Schlauchtuch bist : 
Die Buff Junior Tücher sind enger als die normalen, gibt es auch in Merino . Oder die Women Slim Fit - allerdings kann es bei beiden mit der Farbgebung schwierig werden ...


----------



## platt_ziege (23. Januar 2020)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Ist zwar reichlich spät, aber falls du noch auf der Suche nach einem engeren Schlauchtuch bist


da mir der ganze kram massivst zu teuer ist, habe ich mit meinem aldi merino schlauch etwas rumprobiert und eine soweit akzeptable lösung gefunden, soweit ich eine jacke mit engen kragen anhabe. ich zieh das teil übern kopf und schlage die hälfte 3-4 finger breit um und ziehe das ganze dann über den hals. 
neulich bei 0 grad war es suboptimal, aber ich glaube das lag daran weil es so schnell abgekühlte und mir im ganzen arschmässig kalt war.


----------



## Deleted 247804 (24. Januar 2020)

Nochmal zu den Snugpak Empfehlungen. Aktuell verticken diverse Armyshops NL Kälteschutzjacken um die 30 bis 40 Euro. Angeblich wurden die von Snugpak hergestellt. Ich habe seit Dezember eine am Start. Absolut zu empfehlen.









						Holländische Thermojacke wendbar oliv coyote gebraucht
					

Hochwertige Kälteschutzjacke aus Beständen der holländischen Armee. Sie kann von oliv zu coyote gewendet werden, dabei sind weiterhin alle Taschen…




					www.asmc.de


----------

